# Ask FCS



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Allright, since I'm bored today we're gonna play "Ask FCS." Ask me a questions & I'll give you an answer.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Just out of curiousity (or cause I forgot and you're bored) what does FCS stand for?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Foreign Car Specialists.

Oh, I forgot. My answers may or may not be true.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Fair enough. Then I must ask what is the square root of cheese?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

78.

OK, new rules. If I don't know the answer, I'll make one up.

FCS - Fuckin' Crazy Shit


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

who shuts the door on a bus when the driver gets off? or who opens it when they want to get on?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *who shuts the door on a bus when the driver gets off? or who opens it when they want to get on? *


The same elves that steal your car keys.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why am I so freaking fly.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why am I so freaking fly. *


Your flyness is derived from a diet of Waffles & Pop! The honeys just can't resist.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

who killed tupac?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the honeys cant resist the waffles and soda ? or the fact that i eat them or me


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *who killed tupac? *


Boba Fett, Intergalactic Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *the honeys cant resist the waffles and soda ? or the fact that i eat them or me *


It is the combination. Waffles are OK, Krylon is OK, POP! is good, but the sum of those has a greater effect than each of their own.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

so who killed JFK then?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

wich is what law explain into the krylonkoopa flyness theory?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Are you really just a smarter version of Silvia?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *so who killed JFK then? *


Fett also. I used to have photographic proof. He was on the grassy knoll


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *wich is what law explain into the krylonkoopa flyness theory? *


F=(P+W+K)2

Where F is Flyness, P is POP (soda can be used, but a much smaller level of flyness will result), W is waffles & K is krylonkoopa.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> *Are you really just a smarter version of Silvia? *


Are you talking about me? Whatchoo want foo? :banana:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so like if i had a six pack of sodapop and a box of egoos with aunt jemimas syrup my flyness level would be?

and also does syrup butter,whip cream, and strawberries play a role in this equation


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *so like if i had a six pack of sodapop and a box of egoos with aunt jemimas syrup my flyness level would be?
> 
> and also does syrup butter,whip cream, and strawberries play a role in this equation *


Your flyness level would be almost infinite.

Whip cream & strawberries especially increases flyness, butter decreases it and syrup has no effect.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

so bubba fett killed them both with regular guns..why not one of them fancy laser guns?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *so bubba fett killed them both with regular guns..why not one of them fancy laser guns? *


He used his blaster on them. The Dairy Board just covered it up to LOOK like they were killed with conventional weapons.

I've already said too much.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

why did he kill pac?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *why did he kill pac? *


As an Intergalactic Bounty Hunter, he did it fo da money.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Foreign Car Specialists.
> 
> Oh, I forgot. My answers may or may not be true. *


Then why do you drive a FORD focus?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

how do they make smarties?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Can candy last forever as long as you don't open it?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

1. where do babies come from?
2. why doesnt popcorn ever get old?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *Then why do you drive a FORD focus? *


Focuseses are made in Mexico.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

spelch said:


> *how do they make smarties? *


Smarties are a byproduct of the port-a-potty manufacturing industry.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Who's your daddy?  *


Hal.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Can candy last forever as long as you don't open it? *


Depends. Anything your grandparents serve never goes bad. It just sits in that candy dish until next time you visit.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *1. where do babies come from?
> 2. why doesnt popcorn ever get old? *


1. Not entirely sure. I heard nekkidness was involved, but i can't figure it out from there.

2. It does. Orval's Popcorn doesn't pop worth a damn if it sits for a while and if you get Jiffy Pop, it's hit & miss if it will work.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

should I shave my chest hair?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *should I shave my chest hair? *


Depends. If people mistake you for an Orangatang and you couldn't get laid in a brothel with a fistful of 20s, you might want to reevaluate your look. If you have girl that digs the fur, then you don't need to.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

hmmm...and interesting insight...
thanx! I'm not mistaken for an Orangatang, fortunately, but I was just curious....


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

what came first, the chicken or the egg


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *what came first, the chicken or the egg *


The egg, producing a chicken. Laying the chicken egg was another type of fowl, evolutionary ancestor to the chicken. The change was so gradual though, no one noticed, until all the sudden there were all these chickens running around and no one owning up to where they came from.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Why does trash stink more when its hot?


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

The egg, because the chicken obviously came from evolution...correct? So whatever the hell it was before it was a chicken, I don't know....maybe a dinosaur, it gave birth to thousands and thousands of other eggs, to finally evolve into the real chicken. Meaning the parent to the first real chicken egg was 1/9999999999999 Dinosaur (the rest being the modern chicken) and Finally the egg popped out to be 100% tasty chicken. It's not that simple but to make it easy for you guys I toned it down to your ignorant minds...(I'm kidding, easy easy...)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Why does trash stink more when its hot? *


There are many factors at play. The combination of more ideal temperatures for bacterial action plus the rate of volatility of the offending gasses increasing when temperature rises & makes your bedroom an awful place to be on a hot day.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *The egg, because the chicken obviously came from evolution...correct? So whatever the hell it was before it was a chicken, I don't know....maybe a dinosaur, it gave birth to thousands and thousands of other eggs, to finally evolve into the real chicken. Meaning the parent to the first real chicken egg was 1/9999999999999 Dinosaur (the rest being the modern chicken) and Finally the egg popped out to be 100% tasty chicken. It's not that simple but to make it easy for you guys I toned it down to your ignorant minds...(I'm kidding, easy easy...) *


Now, is this thread titled "Ask Dan-Zig?" No. It isn't.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

What is the speed of dark?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *What is the speed of dark? *


Same as the speed of light.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

What is the place between a mans ass and back of his balls called?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *What is the place between a mans ass and back of his balls called? *


The perineum, AKA "The sweet spot."


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Isn't sweet spot supposed to be sweet and not the area behind Hal's balls but if front of his ass?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> What is the place between a mans ass and back of his balls called?


It's also referred to as the gooch...

-SilviA- who is fcsmotorsports?

do you like soda?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> It's also referred to as the gooch...
> 
> -SilviA- who is fcsmotorsports?
> 
> do you like soda?


You're kidding. referred to as the gooch is? Um, A human icon?
Do you prefer books or TV? I've heard other people say they like that. I like. :balls:


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

this thread is fun...

what should my title be?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you still want me to send you those stickers for that Haynes?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

fcs, did you really shoot a man at reno?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Rama said:


> *Isn't sweet spot supposed to be sweet and not the area behind Hal's balls but if front of his ass? *


Now that would depend on the parties involved. I Hal's case it is the sweet spot.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *It's also referred to as the gooch...
> 
> -SilviA- who is fcsmotorsports?
> 
> do you like soda? *


Soda is teh suck.


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

> Soda is teh suck.


I think Soda is a lot of things.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *this thread is fun...
> 
> what should my title be? *


-Licks Donkey nuts.

- Nissan Wannabe.

- Just to watch him die.

-Sk8tr Boi

Your choice


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *do you still want me to send you those stickers for that Haynes? *


Send them to Silvia.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *fcs, did you really shoot a man at reno? *



Sure did, just to watch him die.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Does the fact that I have owned 13 second car and an 11 second motorcycle mean that I am trying to compensate for something? And if so, what do you think I am trying to compensate for?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *Does the fact that I have owned 13 second car and an 11 second motorcycle mean that I am trying to compensate for something? And if so, what do you think I am trying to compensate for? *


Probably. Maybe your dad and/or mom drove really slow cars and now you are compensating for their apathy towards autos by having some fast machinery.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Boba Fett, Intergalactic Bounty Hunter. *


AH HA!!!! Nerd revealed!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh, and my question is, Is the above statement true?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> *Oh, and my question is, Is the above statement true? *


My mom says I'm cool.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What is my innermost desire?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> *What is my innermost desire? *


To ban every n00b on the planet. Then ban them again.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

GET OUT OF MY HEAD!!!1!!!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^LOL!!!



> _Originally posted by fcsmotorsports_
> *To ban every n00b on the planet. Then ban them again.*


...how true!!!

What can I do to keep lonely pizza men from asking me for dates on the internet... even after I clarify the fact that I'm a guy?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *^^^LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll need to stop signing in to Nissan Forums. They all seem to congregate here. The fact you're a guy will never stop them.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *The perineum, AKA "The sweet spot." *


FCS, could this also be known as "The Scrass"?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS, could this also be known as "The Scrass"? *


Yes, that's a great neologism for this area.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wise and Knowledgeable FCS...

I'm contemplating changing my Avatar, how about a few ideas to chew on?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Wise and Knowledgeable FCS...
> 
> I'm contemplating changing my Avatar, how about a few ideas to chew on? *


Richard Simmons would be an excellent choice. Superman, a box of burritos and Mr. T would be good too.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

hey Hal, can you shrink that down a touch?

Say, to maybe....60x60?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

coming right up


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

that is the best avatar ive ever seen


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

And it shall be mine.

ALL HAIL HIS PIMPNESS!!!!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Done, If it needs to be a smaller byte size let me know. I forget what the max is.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

lmao, too many bytes.

Oh well, i'll find another...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not worthy! Im not worthy!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

What is the max bytes? I can make it 60 x 60 with a smaller file size


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Wow... I kept you guys on topic for 6 whole pages. This must be an NF record.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

120000 I think.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

whats the old record?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Try again Altim8Ge it is now 57k instead of 77 that should be good enough. Sorry for hijaking.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *whats the old record? *


3 posts down on the first page.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Is Madonna as hot as everyone makes her out to be?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> Is Madonna as hot as everyone makes her out to be? *


No man, she has a huge fugly gap in her teeth. I'd still hit though, 'cause she'd be good.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Love or money?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

addendum to question:

if Madonna is hot, what is Demi?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Probably. Maybe your dad and/or mom drove really slow cars and now you are compensating for their apathy towards autos by having some fast machinery. *


Wow, I honestly think you hit the nail on the head with that one. As Adam said, "Get out of my head!"




niky said:


> *What can I do to keep lonely pizza men from asking me for dates on the internet... *


OMG hi 2 u!!! :waving:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> Love or money? *


For you or me? For me - love. I'd quit my job & move to Finland for my girl. If I had a job to quit. And these student loans are a huge PITA.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,


IS PETA a PITA?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> 
> IS PETA a PITA? *


They're more than that, bunch of tofu eating losers. I'm human, the top of the food chain. To me, any animal dumb enough to let you raise it, fatten it up and lead it to slaughter deserves to be eaten. And just what the hell are we gonna do with all these cows if we stop eating them? They're too stupid to live on their own. Give me a break.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Better looking in tennis sweats...

John Ritter
or
Johnny Cash?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Better looking in tennis sweats...
> 
> John Ritter
> or
> Johnny Cash? *


Johnny -
-Shot a Man in Reno, Just to watch him die.
-Spent about 20 years on some weird alcohol/drug/weird ass shit concoction
-The Man in Black
-Took out a full page add, showing himself giving the finger, "Thanking" the record industry for their support on Unchained.
-Invented Hotel Room Smashing for touring musicians

John-
-Shacked up with Krissy and Janet.
-Never nailed Mrs. Roper

Uh, we'll call that a tie.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

if a train was heading down the track at 47 mph, and the car on madison street was almost out of gas, how long would it take the plane to get to Miami?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

OOHH, i know this one, but i'll let FCS answer it since this is his thread.

Hijacked once, not doing it again....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *if a train was heading down the track at 47 mph, and the car on madison street was almost out of gas, how long would it take the plane to get to Miami? *


47A.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hehehe

 OMG........HOW THE>>........BUT.....................

you.....are so smart. :thumbup: GOOD JEARB


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *OOHH, i know this one, but i'll let FCS answer it since this is his thread.
> 
> Hijacked once, not doing it again.... *


Is there really an answer for this?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

no, just 3 things thrown together.......run-on sentance with adhd


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *no, just 3 things thrown together.......run-on sentance with adhd  *


Pickle.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Yes, the plane never makes it because the pilot crashes it into the train as he is laughing his ass off at the guy who has ran out of gas.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *addendum to question:
> 
> if Madonna is hot, what is Demi? *


Demi is a MILF.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Yes, the plane never makes it because the pilot crashes it into the train as he is laughing his ass off at the guy who has ran out of gas. *


I have competition here in the wisdom dept.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Should I still plan on going to grad school, or just find a job?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Should I still plan on going to grad school, or just find a job? *


In the long run, grad school will improve your chances in life. The sacrifice now will be worth it. I also see the value of tech related education diminishing over time, with more competition entering the field. So, unless you want to wind up fixing people's "cupholders" in a gov't department that doesn't pay worth shit, take the high road. Besides, you allready bought that laptop.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

That's right. I forgot. 

maybe i'm just stressed out. Time to go blast some holes in paper targets 


to keep with the theme of the thread.....
got milk?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> *That's right. I forgot.
> 
> maybe i'm just stressed out. Time to go blast some holes in paper targets
> 
> ...


Why, yes I do. I just bought some today. The last milk I had was chunky.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Should I start a companion thread to this entitled"Ask the pizza delivery driver" that would be run by me and Krylonkoopa?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Should I start a companion thread to this entitled"Ask the pizza delivery driver" that would be run by me and Krylonkoopa? *


If there were a thread entitled "Ask the Pizza Delivery Driver," there wouldn't be enough other members to actually ask the questions.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How many pizza delivery drivers are on the forum?I only know of 3.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *How many pizza delivery drivers are on the forum?I only know of 3. *


There are 9482 Pizza Deliverers on this forum. There's only 3 that come into OT regularly.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

LOL! I still think I should start a new thread...it would fill my otherwise empty life with great joy Besides, no other pizza delivery drivers can come close to being as pimp as Krylonkoopa and me are!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

How many more non-pizza delivering members will nissanforums need to support the livelihood of the other 9482 pizza delivering members?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> *How many more non-pizza delivering members will nissanforums need to support the livelihood of the other 9482 pizza delivering members? *


If each member tipped $1.50 for each pizza they got and the store kicked in $1.00/per pie, and each member ordered pizza twice a week, we would need 590,520 non pizza delivering members for each deliverer to make a living.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hamburger or hotdog?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

T or A?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Hamburger or hotdog? *


Due to the fact that hotdogs are made from what's left over when they clean the floor at the rendering plant, I'm gonna go with 100% pure beef patties.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

If I were to take my laptop to the river and throgh it in, who would be the first one to find it?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *T or A? *


It's my duty to please that booty.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *If I were to take my laptop to the river and throgh it in, who would be the first one to find it? *


Probably you once you realize how stupid that was. Unless it belongs to your work and you just quit.

Boss "Hey, where's our laptop."
You "In the river."
Boss "...."
You "That's right bitch."
*click*

Then you can go down there and watch him fish for it.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Call my boss Slapnuts or Nutjoy?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Call my boss Slapnuts or Nutjoy? *


Nutjoy. The look on his face will be priceless as the gravity of the situation sinks in.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Nutjoy. The look on his face will be priceless as the gravity of the situation sinks in. *




Oh FCS, you have no idea how classic that reply is. My abs are begging for mercy at the hands of my gigantic laugh.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 24, 2003)

Blondes, Redheads or Brunettes?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

***Voice from the back of the crowd-REDHEADS!!!!!***


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

yea, redheads and brunettes....red on the head means hot in the bed...or something to that effect


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

honey nut cheerios or cinnamon toast crunch??


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oasis said:


> *Blondes, Redheads or Brunettes? *


Brunettes. Long, straight dark hair pwns. Salma Hayek pwns me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> *honey nut cheerios or cinnamon toast crunch?? *


I dig the taste of honey and nuts. Uhh, forget I said that.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

hm, sounds like a sig quote ta me lmao.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

If I ordered pizza from everyone on the board, and posted my actual address, how long do you think it will take me to get the first pizza?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *If I ordered pizza from everyone on the board, and posted my actual address, how long do you think it will take me to get the first pizza? *


Exalta will have it there in 2 hours or it's free.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

How so can your focus go?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *How so can your focus go? *


It goes good. 8200 kms and no recalls. *knocks on wood*


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

You know what ford means?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *You know what ford means? *


Yes. I've heard them all.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Focked Over Rebuilt Dodge, is my favorite one.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey, Mr. High-and-Mighty rally canuck... Exalta isn't here yet... should I beat the pizza outta his hide, or steal his car?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Are bums rich time travelers from the future who travel back in time so they can see what the past was like but are bums so they wont make a big impact on the future?

I'm not to sure if I even understand that question...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so whats the equation for time travel


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

that is simple! there are 3 ways to travel through time.First is to travel faster than the speed of light...unfortunately, this is mathematically impossible since mass becomes infinite when you pass the speed of light(as per Einstein's equation E=MCsquared). next is to travel throught a wormhole that is a hole through both the space and time parts of the space-time continuom.Finally, is to somehow warp both time and space and somehow bring the 2 places in space and time that you wish to travel between close together and leap from one to the other. See? Simple!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i just thought you had to microwave spam in the can to travel through time


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

or just get baked...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i just thought you had to microwave spam in the can to travel through time *


yummmmm spam :banana:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dear fcs when is nismo princess gonna cook me some tamales and yucca


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

is teh nismo princess a hot tamale?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Hey, Mr. High-and-Mighty rally canuck... Exalta isn't here yet... should I beat the pizza outta his hide, or steal his car? *


Did you order the pizza from him? How's he gonna bring it if you don't order?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Are bums rich time travelers from the future who travel back in time so they can see what the past was like but are bums so they wont make a big impact on the future?
> 
> I'm not to sure if I even understand that question... *


No. They are covert operatives from the IRS checking to make sure you're being honest in your income tax claims. If you are too generous, they think something's up and you get audited.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *so whats the equation for time travel *



according to American mathmetician Frank Tippler, time travel is theorectically acheiveable as massive gravitational fields have the ability to distort space time. However, to do this requires a massive cylinder, 100 km long & 10 kms accross but with as much mass as the sun. If it were to revolve twice every millisecond, the surface would move at half the speed of light, dragging the fabric of space time with it.

Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *dear fcs when is nismo princess gonna cook me some tamales and yucca *


She already did. But since you were in Florida and she's in Cali, she had to give them to someone else.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

word of the top of your head.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

go4broke44 said:


> *is teh nismo princess a hot tamale? *


No, she is a beautiful woman. Now pass her that 13mm crescent wrench.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

she can ride a greyhound bus and cook me up some chorizo. and hook it up with some home cooked mexican food and she could hook it up with some panamainian food too instead of giving it to someone else


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

fcs, does "green for the money and gold for the honey's" still apply (my car is green with gold wheels, NOT wire wheels) when i have neither money nor honey's?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sultan said:


> *fcs, does "green for the money and gold for the honey's" still apply (my car is green with gold wheels, NOT wire wheels) when i have neither money nor honey's? *


Another wise man once said:



> "In this country, you gotta make the money first. Then when you get the money, you get the power. Then when you get the power, then you get the woman."


I think this applies here too.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

what is the atomic weight of plutonium?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *what is the atomic weight of plutonium? *


The most stable isotope is 244


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Why does going to the bank and waiting in line suck?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Why does going to the bank and waiting in line suck? *


Because you're well aware that they're bending you over and there's nothing you can do about it. The fuckers make like $1 billion in profit over the year, yet they fire tellers, close branches and increase the user fees all at the same time. Keep your cash under your matress.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Why do other peoples houses have a smell but your own house doesn"t?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Why do other peoples houses have a smell but your own house doesn"t? *


Because your nostrils have been burned out on the stench of your own house, you don't smell it anymore. But your house really does stink. Kylon told me so.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

I am in La Crosse, WI. How many Taco Bell's are between here, and my home in Atlanta?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *-SilviA-,
> 
> I am in La Crosse, WI. How many Taco Bell's are between here, and my home in Atlanta? *


What joo want foo? Atlanta is a state with many gays.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> I am in La Crosse, WI. How many Taco Bell's are between here, and my home in Atlanta? *


Enough to give you the shits for a month straight. So, like, 37.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *FCS, how much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood? *


It it was a non-union woodchuck, it would chuck 37 board feet per hour. A unionized woodchuck would demand extra cigarette breaks and cut out fifteen minutes early, so only 35 board feet would get chucked.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

If krylon and Silvia got together, how many swordfights and burrito-stashs would take place in 3 hours?


----------



## -SilviA- (May 13, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> If krylon and Silvia got together, how many swordfights and burrito-stashs would take place in 3 hours? *


I would love hot burrito love with krylonkoopa


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> If krylon and Silvia got together, how many swordfights and burrito-stashs would take place in 3 hours? *


Let's see, if each sword fight lasted 6 seconds...
...carry the three... adjust for wind direction....
1800 swordfights, 67 burrito stashes.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dear fcs

how many dragqueen has altima*ga has been with at once or did they just run the train on him like usual


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *dear fcs
> 
> how many dragqueen has altima*ga has been with at once or did they just run the train on him like usual *


Shhh. He doesn't know they were Queens.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why was whoomp there it is such a popular song back in the early mid 90s


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why was whoomp there it is such a popular song back in the early mid 90s *


It wasn't really popular. It just got so much exposure and radio play that people THOUGHT it was popular, so they followed the trend.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why is a denim jacket and jeans with a flanel shirt under considered a canadien suit


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why is a denim jacket and jeans with a flanel shirt under considered a canadien suit *


That's our formal wear, but with a lumberjack jacket. I comes from a long standing tradition of not wanting to freeze our nuts off. Flannel = teh warm. I actually wore a plaid vest & bowtie with my tux at the prom and my date had a matching plaid dress.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and why is hispanic beer better than canadien beer


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *and why is hispanic beer better than canadien beer *


Check your head. I think there is a typo there. Canadian beer is the most superior beer in North America.

:flamesuit:


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, as long as it's not FRENCH Canadian Beer!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

hey FCS, money or women?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no dont ask gay questions like that ask good question like 
fcs why is hispanic beer commercials better than canadien beer commercials "cmon that bear is ghey


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah, that's the question you SHOULD HAVE POSTED in "Potentially the longest thread"! FCS can't waste his time with such trivial questions as that!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> * why is hispanic beer commercials better than canadien beer commercials *


Because hispanic beer is horrible and they have to make up the difference somewhere! Gotta love the molson and labatt's. So much more flavor.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

gotta be kidding me id much rather drink some atlas or balboa even some corona over molson and labatts


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> *hey FCS, money or women? *


The answer to this question is on pg 7 of this thread.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *no dont ask gay questions like that ask good question like
> fcs why is hispanic beer commercials better than canadien beer commercials "cmon that bear is ghey *


Because hispanic people are more latently horny than Canadians. It must be all that sun, beaches and Brazilian cut Bikinis. All we have is flannel, moose and kick ass beer. Therefore, our beer commercials become focused on wildlife, not on booty.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *gotta be kidding me id much rather drink some atlas or balboa even some corona over molson and labatts *


I don't drink Molson or Labatt's when fine beers such as Sleeman Honey Brown, La Fin du Monde, KLB Raspberry Wheat and Alogonquin Black & Tan are available.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS...

At what point will Koop STFU?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS...
> 
> At what point will Koop STFU? *


When the universe stops expanding. We've got another 17 billion years, give or take a week.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh Mighty FCS...

when will we see your car in an extreme rally vid?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Oh Mighty FCS...
> 
> when will we see your car in an extreme rally vid? *


You won't see the Focus anytime soon. It's a tarmac queen, no gravel for it. I was recently on Canada's Sportsnet in the Golf (for about 2 seconds as we caught another car) and I should be on Speedvision in the Volvo when they air Targa Newfoundland. For Canadians, the same video will be shown on Global in January. I'll be sure to post when it happens. There should soon be a video on the Targa site too.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs,
why is altim8ga such a ****! and isist on lying that hes not a **** since we had all that photographic evidence


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *fcs,
> why is altim8ga such a ****! and isist on lying that hes not a **** since we had all that photographic evidence *


You made him that way with your continual advances. He just couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh great and courageous FCS,

Why does Koopa keep making himself look like an












+ 
















(thats ass clown for you phonic-graduated folks, and koopa)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Oh great and courageous FCS,
> 
> Why does Koopa keep making himself look like an
> (thats ass clown for you phonic-graduated folks) *


He can't help himself. His mad crush for you that can't be expressed in any other way. Get a restraining order, quickly.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, What's the deal i've been hearin' lately about Krylons mom being hot or somethin?

Is Niky really a girl pretending to be a guy?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Why do my balls itch?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *FCS, What's the deal i've been hearin' lately about Krylons mom being hot or somethin?
> 
> Is Niky really a girl pretending to be a guy? *


1. That's just a rumour. Someone saw Krylon in a wig and dress and THOUGHT it was krylon's mom.

2. You tell me, aren't you guys in the same country? Maybe you should have a meet.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *Why do my balls itch? *


Because you shaved them and the hair is growing back out. You need to keep that shit trimmed.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

How long will you continue spreading the wealth of goodness and wholesomness that is also knows as your wisdom?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> How long will you continue spreading the wealth of goodness and wholesomness that is also knows as your wisdom? *


So long as people reply to this post.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

How many posts is 001110000011100000110110 in analog?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> How many posts is 001110000011100000110110 in analog? *



3,684,406. Whore.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why is niky addicted to balut?
and why does exalta pay niky 40 pesos to rub balut on niky


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why is niky addicted to balut?
> and why does exalta pay niky 40 pesos to rub balut on niky *


It all goes back to his childhood when his grandpa was a balut farmer. niky used to get special balut treats if he was a good boy/girl. Now, the taste of balut brings back fond memories of those happy carefree days.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so exhalta rubs niky a smoothed shaved asian man-boy in balut for what reason?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *so exhalta rubs niky a smoothed shaved asian man-boy in balut for what reason? *


Like how Canadian men aspire to having a threesome with an Inuit girl and a moose, it's one of those strange folk traditions that some countries have.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ok how about this Why do i feel the need to cover a womans ass in mayo and throw sliced lunch meat at it . why is that so funny to me?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *ok how about this Why do i feel the need to cover a womans ass in mayo and throw sliced lunch meat at it . why is that so funny to me? *


Maybe you are trying to fatten the ass up so it looks like a male ass so you can fuck it?

Ass roamer.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *ok how about this Why do i feel the need to cover a womans ass in mayo and throw sliced lunch meat at it . why is that so funny to me? *


Remember the time when you walked in on your mom & dad and they were naked and your dad was eating a big hoagie? Well, that incident has now been burned into your memory and you will always associate sex with that incident. That fact that you've been jeking off while eating a Quizno's toasted sub isn't helping either. Oh, and don't forget that oedipal complex.

:crazy:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no if it was a male ass I wanted. id just fuck your pasty white ass. and afterwards id just lay down and you would lay your head on my chest while i runmy fingers through your hair.......


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey thanks koop, I didn't know you cared.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya the eodopis complex sucks somtimes but i deal with it. how can i better deal with it fcs


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *ya the eodopis complex sucks somtimes but i deal with it. how can i better deal with it fcs *


You need to recondition yourself to images other than your own mother when you pleasure yourself. Try thinking of something else. Maybe Britney, Christina, that hot checkout girl down at the Target store, Altim8ga, balut, anything will do. You have a long road ahead though, be patient.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs what is your flyness formula?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *fcs what is your flyness formula? *


It's all about the hair. I go to bars and random women come up to me and run their hands through it. It has supa fly powas.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so your the mysterious man with the magic couiffer! all the ladies say your fly like a bird in the sky.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

FCS, how do we get koop to stop posting such gay stuff?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

money give koops copius amounts of cash flow


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> *FCS, how do we get koop to stop posting such gay stuff? *


We'd have to ban him. His latent homosexuality can't be prevented from creeping in to his posts.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *We'd have to ban him. His latent homosexuality can't be prevented from creeping in to his posts. *


That could be arranged...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oooooooooooooo you guys r evil. and so mean


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah, but it's in your own best interest.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

*cries to myself*


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

How much of Krylonkoopa's a$$ are you gonna beat FCS?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Oh wise FCS,

Why is it that whenever I have a grandiose scheme to take over the world, the white man takes my cheesecake?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

vodKA said:


> *Oh wise FCS,
> 
> Why is it that whenever I have a grandiose scheme to take over the world, the white man takes my cheesecake? *


Due to the vast right wing conspiracy of rich old white dudes, you can never get far enough ahead to improve your lot, let alone take over the world. On that note, I too am sick of being held down by the man.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Due to the vast right wing conspiracy of rich old white dudes, you can never get far enough ahead to improve your lot, let alone take over the world. On that note, I too am sick of being held down by the man. *


its the white wing conspiracy i trust no white man. white man bad white man shameful! shame!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I dunno.I think it's a vast Latino conspiracy against those of us from a European ancestry!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

we have a conspiracy why wasnt i told . dammit


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It's ALL a conspiracy! Dammit! Everyone is conspiring against everyone else! And why? For the same reason Pinky and The Brain went out every night...TO TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Don't forget the Nova Scotians and Newfies rising up to take over Jupiter.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

ahem... don't tell your mothers, but count how many Filipinos live in your country right now... and we were talking about a world domination conspiracy? hmmm...?

oh, mighty FCS, why do people call me a girl? don't they know I'm probably uglier than their granddads?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *oh, mighty FCS, why do people call me a girl? don't they know I'm probably uglier than their granddads? *


Because even since you are a dude and ugly, hooking up with you is still better than the action they're getting now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why is everyone's post count in 00s and 11s ?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *why is everyone's post count in 00s and 11s ? *


Our resident bot, Silvia, better understand binary. It's only in OT though as Silvia is confined to this area.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who will win the world series


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *who will win the world series *


The World Series of what?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

baseball


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *baseball *


Whoa, baseball has a World Series. Who'd have thunk it. Sure bet is the Toledo Mudhens.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why am i so superior to the rest other than my flyness formula


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why am i so superior to the rest other than my flyness formula *


We only let you think that. Oops, cat's out of the bag.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Why does everyone think Gretzky is so great. Mario Lemieux and Jaromir Jagr could kick his ass easy. And Lemiex went through all that therapy and is STILL great.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *Why does everyone think Gretzky is so great. Mario Lemieux and Jaromir Jagr could kick his ass easy. And Lemiex went through all that therapy and is STILL great. *


Were you even alive when he got 50 goals in 39 games? I watched it on TV. It was amazing. In the ealry 80's, Gretzky owned. He could dance around everybody from end to end, skate back and do it again. He made goalies look like chumps and made defensemen cry. He had the imagination to make plays and feed goals to his teammates. Never has there been a player on that level, that played so consistently and was good for so long.

Achievements:
- 8 Consective seasons as league MVP
- 7 Consecutive seasons as league's leading scorer
- Only player to have a 200+ point season. OK, actually, he had 4 200+ point seasons, but who's counting?
- Did I mention 50 goals in 39 games?
- Scored most goals in a season, with 92
- Had a 30 game scoring streak and a 51 game points streak. In 2 separate season.
- All time leader in points and goals
- 13 consecutive 100 point seasons. Next closest is 6
- Held 61 NHL scoring records at retirement
- Only player to ever have their number retired by the entire league.

Near the end of his career, a lot of people said he was "washed up." True, his game wasn't as good as it once was, but he still had a 62 point season, better than most player ever get. He played the game with class and skill and it will be hard for anyone else to better him.

"What could have beens" for Lemieux and Jagr are all well and good, but Gretzky did it. Besides, Lemieux skates like a truck and Jagr is a whiner.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... has LethalAudio found your soft-spot?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nah Niky, it's more of Canadians protectin' their fellow canucks....y'know the national pride thing


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe I have struck a nerve....Im a Pittsburg fan all the way...Gretzky never did anything to earn my admiration, yea, hes good and respect his skill, but I hate his punk ass. Gretzky didnt go through cancer radiation treatments and come back to own and play for his team. I just dont like him. I dont like the highest scorer or the biggest winner. Look at CART, Shumaker is a great driver, yes, but I hate his punk ass. I like Montoya better. But to each his own.

Answer me this, how can people watch something as slow and boring as baseball when stuff like hockey and football and all them kick ass extreme sports are on?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL... that's F1, not CART... but if you meant the CART series, I think Alex Zanardi was the man... Montoya never got close to his win record (jumped to F1 too soon), but was a lot better in F1 than Zanardi was... even if they both had to put up with that dick Schuey #2... 

National Pride or not... Gretzky _was_ The Great One... it's guys like that who put their sports on the map... and despite arguments as to who may be better, (and sooner or later, someone will be...) he's still the ones who people won't forget...


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Yea, I meant F1, I was watching some stuff on CART on tv last night and my mind wandered. I watch too many motorsports, Im always getting series mixed up and screwed up when Im trying to tell someone about it later on in the week. Even if I watch the race replays like 2 or 3 times, I still lose track, lol.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *I believe I have struck a nerve....Im a Pittsburg fan all the way...Gretzky never did anything to earn my admiration, yea, hes good and respect his skill, but I hate his punk ass. Gretzky didnt go through cancer radiation treatments and come back to own and play for his team. I just dont like him. I dont like the highest scorer or the biggest winner. Look at CART, Shumaker is a great driver, yes, but I hate his punk ass. I like Montoya better. But to each his own.
> 
> Answer me this, how can people watch something as slow and boring as baseball when stuff like hockey and football and all them kick ass extreme sports are on? *


I respect Gretzky not only because of his scoring ability, but because he brought skill and class to the game and elevated above the thuggery and trap play we witness today. I also lived in Northern Alberta during the glory days of the young and dynamic Edmonton Oilers. I also have a lot of respect for Lemiuex and what he did too.

I hate both Schumacher and Montoya. I liked Montoya until that incident where he went postal after not watching where he was going and running into a cameraman. No class whatsoever. I follow Canuckian Villeneive and I like these Button & Raikonen kids.

Finally, to get back on to the "Ask FCS" theme, I have no clue how people can watch baseball on TV. It's good in person, but man, those spelling bees have more drama than televised baseball.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

When did Montoya hit the camera guy? I missed that. Was it recent or a long time ago?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *When did Montoya hit the camera guy? I missed that. Was it recent or a long time ago? *


I think early in the season. He was walking along with his girl, looking at something and he and the camera guy walk into each other. Then he flipped out, as if it was totally the fault of the camera man. Another camera caught it and Montoya looked like total ass. The camera guy even apologizes, but Montoya is still pissed.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Don't you believe in misplaced Latino spirit?

(yes, that's an official question... )


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Don't you believe in misplaced Latino spirit?
> 
> (yes, that's an official question... ) *


Yeah, but I also believe that guys that get paid millions just to drive cars should show much more class than that. He was a total asshole about it. Yeah, yeah, I know we're all human but some of these guys have lost their perspective on how important they are in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i thought you meant in his race car. Well, this certainly does change my view of Montoya.

Why does a dumbass in a honda civic ex think he can race and beat my buddy on a Suzuki GSX-R 600. Is it stupidity or imbreeding.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *i thought you meant in his race car. Well, this certainly does change my view of Montoya.
> 
> Why does a dumbass in a honda civic ex think he can race and beat my buddy on a Suzuki GSX-R 600. Is it stupidity or imbreeding. *


It's all his buddies perpetuating the myths of VTEC, that Honda is superior to all and that crappy cosmetic mods make you go faster. Those bikes don't have VTEC and big wings, therefore they are not fast.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, mighty FCS... why is it, then, when I'd finally gotten my ultimate sleeper finished, that no VTECs have challenged me, whereas they used to try to race me everyday?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *oh, mighty FCS... why is it, then, when I'd finally gotten my ultimate sleeper finished, that no VTECs have challenged me, whereas they used to try to race me everyday? *


This is what is know as the inverse scale of speed and competition. The faster your car is, the less likely it is that you will be challenged. Ricers only like to challenge stock cars, because they may actually have a remote chance of winning. A ricer is also more likely to back out of a real race than he is to race, lose and have to dig into his repertoire of rice excuses, like "my tire pressure was too low" or "my wing angle wasn't properly adjusted." The motorcycle factor is an expception to this rule.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL^^^

how true!!!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I like watching baseball!!!!
I love soccer!!

and i cant watch hockey i hate it


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Is my new title acceptable?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

its hard for me to watch any sport other than motorsports and extreme sports now....with the exception of football of course.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *Is my new title acceptable? *


Why yes it is.

Wanker.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

It suits you...ya pie freak.

Whats with JustMe and pie?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, will our post counts ever be showm in hexadecimal notation?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *It suits you...ya pie freak.
> 
> Whats with JustMe and pie? *


He's digging this too much


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *FCS, will our post counts ever be showm in hexadecimal notation? *


There are some questions which even I do not know the answers to. The appearance of hexidecimal post counts is subject to the whim of a higher, more godlike and omnipetent power than I.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Why ask why?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> Why ask why? *


Man's natural curiosity will never allow him to be content with the knowledge he has, he must always strive to excel and raise himself above the other animals. It is because of this superiority that we get to follow our dogs around in parks, picking up their poo.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, does Bratislava have a rally car team?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *FCS, does Bratislava have a rally car team? *


Bratislava Slovakia? I'm sure that, being in Slovakia, there would be at least one rally team.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

FCS, what is the coefficient of static friction for rubber on concrete?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *FCS, what is the coefficient of static friction for rubber on concrete? *


Why would anyone want to drive on concrete when there's perfectly good gravel roads around?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

well put.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

y is baseball so damn dope!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

here's one for ya fcs: what's the tag to get peoples user names to show up in the text?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *y is baseball so damn dope! *


Does not compute.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *here's one for ya fcs: what's the tag to get peoples user names to show up in the text? *


The great unwashed cannot be trusted with such information.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Bratislava motor cars(I think that's what it was called) built the Yugo.Just wondering if you ever saw a rally Yugo?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *Bratislava motor cars(I think that's what it was called) built the Yugo.Just wondering if you ever saw a rally Yugo? *


This should answer that qustion...

Yugo Racing


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Does not compute. *



see Baseball is so damn cool! you can even comprehend how much it rues!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Baseball is boring :asleep:


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

NEVER!!!!!!


baseball rocks

and fcs how many ppl came to the forums because of super street


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *NEVER!!!!!!
> 
> 
> baseball rocks
> ...


357, but only 2 still post.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

and who are those two may i ask?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *and who are those two may i ask? *


In oreder to protect the privacy of these individuals, I cannot realease this information at this time.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Why don't Americans allow alcohol in their beer? Well, enough alcohol to call it "Beer" without a "Non-Alcoholic" label, anyway...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ranex said:


> *Why don't Americans allow alcohol in their beer? Well, enough alcohol to call it "Beer" without a "Non-Alcoholic" label, anyway... *


Because it makes them silly and they'll fall out of their chairs at bars. It's really quite funny to watch.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....where can i get custom bumperstickers made? i wanna slap em on peoples cars everytime i see a dumb driver (which, in NH, id need a dumptruck full XD)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Why does NismoPrincess call you badger badger mushrooms mushrooms?

For our office's Halloween party, i want to go as a Hizbollah or a Hamas terrorist...what should i wear? please list down all items i need...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why did i get a prince albert?
its kinda sore now


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *.....where can i get custom bumperstickers made? i wanna slap em on peoples cars everytime i see a dumb driver (which, in NH, id need a dumptruck full XD) *


Any sign shop can make relatively cheap, custom decals which will enhance the look of the vehicles of stupid drivers.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Why does NismoPrincess call you badger badger mushrooms mushrooms?
> 
> For our office's Halloween party, i want to go as a Hizbollah or a Hamas terrorist...what should i wear? please list down all items i need... *


I can't let you in on our dirty little secret.

You will need bad taste, a grieving mother and/or widow, a black scarf for covering the face, an AK-47 with ammo belt (use of real AK not recommended in some social circles or countries). Optional accesories include Molitov Cocktails, shirts and bandanas with motivational slogans, banners with yet more motivational slogans and a RPG-7 (again, use of real rocket propelled grenades should be used with discretion as to their appropriateness and legality).


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why did i get a prince albert?
> its kinda sore now *


Remember when you were down at the docks and you hooked up with those sailors? Boy, that was a crazy night! But now, you're starting to feel the after reffects. The Absynthe hangover has passed, you've overcome the Paxil addiction, but there's still something lingering (well, beside that nasty case of gonorrhea). Yep, that Prince Albert. It sounded like a great idea when the midget suggested it, but now, you aren't so sure. Perhaps you should seek the advice of a doctor and get checked for infection.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

So, can koop piss three ways now? will he be the king of the wall urinal at the local bar? (I'm sure not standing beside him...)


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *So, can koop piss three ways now? will he be the king of the wall urinal at the local bar? (I'm sure not standing beside him...) *


As I have not watched koop pissing, this is one of the few questions I don't have an answer for, nor do I want to know.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Does your badger nickname have anything to do with the fact that your hairstyle resembles Rob Schneider's in "The Animal" wherein he drank Badger milk?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Does your badger nickname have anything to do with the fact that your hairstyle resembles Rob Schneider's in "The Animal" wherein he drank Badger milk? *


No. No it doesn't. Keep guessing.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

When will you ever tell us that secret???

Is it related to the fact that Canadians use the word "badger" instead of "convince"?

How many pounds will i get off by taking away the stock airbox, header shield, spare tire and tool box?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

how many days would it take me to catch up to 1997GA16de's post count if he um, ends up missing?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How many posts have i made today?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *When will you ever tell us that secret???
> 
> Is it related to the fact that Canadians use the word "badger" instead of "convince"?
> 
> How many pounds will i get off by taking away the stock airbox, header shield, spare tire and tool box? *


No.
No.
Your car will still be slow.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *how many days would it take me to catch up to 1997GA16de's post count if he um, ends up missing? *


At the rate you're going, by Friday.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

more than justin.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

when will i lose my damn virginity? i met this really hot girl who i found out likes me and this could be the one. what do you think FCS?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *How many posts have i made today? *


You made 146 posts when I replied to this. Holy crap, that's some spectacular whoring.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *when will i lose my damn virginity? i met this really hot girl who i found out likes me and this could be the one. what do you think FCS? *


It could be the one. Don't hurry it though. And if this "girl" that you "met" is an OT regular, I wouldn't count on hitting it at all.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How many more posts before i beat Dryboys posts for today?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *How many more posts before i beat Dryboys posts for today? *


You already have.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Dear FCS... is there even a post time limit anymore? Every time I look, there are a kajillion new ones...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

don't worry fcs, im sure she doesn't even know about my bad computer habits, or even Nissanforums so i think im safe.

now: how come mountain dew tastes so much better out of the bottles than out of the fountain?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Dear FCS... is there even a post time limit anymore? Every time I look, there are a kajillion new ones...  *


hmmmm.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

let's


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

see.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

nope, guess not.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *don't worry fcs, im sure she doesn't even know about my bad computer habits, or even Nissanforums so i think im safe.
> 
> now: how come mountain dew tastes so much better out of the bottles than out of the fountain? *


As with all carbonated beverages, the liquid takes on taste charcteristics of the carrier. Pop! in bottles is least affected by the inert glass, while pop in fountains picks up a metallic taste from the carbonated water thingy.


----------



## jennsfriend69 (Oct 13, 2003)

FCS you crack me up!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

jennsfriend69 said:


> *FCS you crack me up!   *


That's why they pay me the big bucks to mod Nissan Forums. Do you have a question?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

dear fcs, how can one find out how many post they've made on THAT day?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *dear fcs, how can one find out how many post they've made on THAT day? *


One can go to thier profile and count. 25/page.

Also, you can search by user name and date, but it isn't as precise. You'll only get the threads they posted in.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

FC, do i now hold the record for making the most posts in a single day?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *FC, do i now hold the record for making the most posts in a single day? *


Probably, but that may be offset tomorrow when you are banished from OT.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn, really no kiddin? what can i do to prevent that from happening?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *damn, really no kiddin? what can i do to prevent that from happening? *


Paypal me $25. US.


----------



## jennsfriend69 (Oct 13, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *That's why they pay me the big bucks to mod Nissan Forums. Do you have a question? *


 Sure I have a question. How old are you?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

jennsfriend69 said:


> *Sure I have a question. How old are you? *


I'm at the ripe old age of 29.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

FCS how do you feel about exhalta cloning your stylee


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Imitation is the greatest form of flattery... 

FCS handles the intelligent questions, i get queries regardin military/regional/PDM?ASEAN stuff that FCS would have a hard time gettin info on


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Im torn betweena lumberjack and a balut addict what should i do?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

should i create an ask xt_out thread. it might even keep my whoring on other threads down!!! *gasp*


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *Im torn betweena lumberjack and a balut addict what should i do? *


Definately go for the balut addict as I'm sure the lumberjack will want nothing to do with you. Then again...

I wanted to be... a lumberjack!

Leaping from tree to tree, as they float down the mighty rivers of British Columbia. The Giant Redwood.
The Larch. The Fir! The mighty Scots Pine! The lofty flowering Cherry! The plucky little Apsen! The
limping Roo tree of Nigeria. The towering Wa ttle of Aldershot! The Maidenhead Weeping Water Plant!
The naughty Leicestershire Flashing Oak! The flatulent Elm of West Ruislip! The Quercus Maximus
Bamber Gascoigni! The Epigillus! The Barter Hughius Greenus!

With my best buddy by my side, we'd sing! Sing! Sing!

[singing]
I'm a lumberjack, and I'm okay.
I sleep all night and I work all day.

MOUNTIES:
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I eat my lunch.
I go to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays I go shoppin'
And have buttered scones for tea.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He eats his lunch.
He goes to the lavatory.
On Wednesdays he goes shopping
And has buttered scones for tea.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I skip and jump.
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing
And hang around in bars.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He skips and jumps.
He likes to press wild flowers.
He puts on women's clothing
And hangs around in bars?!

He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

BARBER:
I cut down trees. I wear high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra.
I wish I'd been a girlie,
Just like my dear Papa.

MOUNTIES:
He cuts down trees. He wears high heels,
Suspendies, and a bra?!

[talking]
What's this? Wants to be a girlie?! Oh, My!
And I thought you were so rugged! Poofter!...

[singing]
He's a lumberjack, and he's okay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.

He's a lumberjack, and he's okaaaaay.
He sleeps all night and he works all day.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *should i create an ask xt_out thread. it might even keep my whoring on other threads down!!! *gasp* *


While we would all be amazed at less whoring by you, this idea only works in one thread.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

oh mighty fcs will i pass my Biology quiz today?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

will i be able to stay awake today?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *oh mighty fcs will i pass gas at my Biology quiz today? *


Probably. It's all those burritoes.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *will i be able to stay awake today? *


Only if krylon passes gas near you.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what does the name DryBoy mean anyway?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Why is danzig so gay he makes ricebox mortified.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *what does the name DryBoy mean anyway? *


Post whore.


----------



## southlady214 (Mar 25, 2003)

FCS, why do canadians say 'eh'?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

eh? I've always wondered that, too... even Filipinos who live in Canada go "eh", and they don't know they do it... funny...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

southlady214 said:


> *FCS, why do canadians say 'eh'? *


Because we watch Strange Brew way too much. They even show it on the Family Channel up here, eh.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay, im through "badgering" you so whats the snaaaake thing? does this mean that you have the same hairstyle as Solid Snake or Revolver Ocelot or Liquid Snake from Metal Gear?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Strange Brew eh? Would you hit the girl in the yellow shirt and Chinese hat?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Okay, im through "badgering" you so whats the snaaaake thing? does this mean that you have the same hairstyle as Solid Snake or Revolver Ocelot or Liquid Snake from Metal Gear? *


snaaaake. It's in my avatar, therefore, snaaaake ooh, it's snake.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Strange Brew eh? Would you hit the girl in the yellow shirt and Chinese hat? *


My passion is for moose and Inuit women.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Which would make a better slalom car, a B14, a DSM Mirage or a Corolla?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Which would make a better slalom car, a B14, a DSM Mirage or a Corolla? *


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

why does nobody love the hf delta integrale...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *why does nobody love the hf delta integrale...  *


I think people do, they're just ashamed to admit it. I'd rock an Integrale.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Why is it when a girl tells me I can stick it anywhere, I always put it in her ass?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Why is it when a girl tells me I can stick it anywhere, I always put it in her ass? *


Since you are so used to koop's bum, you have a natural tendency to fixate on that area.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Ok so now if I am pumping koop in the ass at 2 pumps per second, and it takes me 10,000 pumps to orgazm. How many pubic hairs will I lose in that time?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs why do i want you to play with me so badly is it your bad canadien haircuts or your pale white skin.


and why do we say stuff that would make ricebox cringe?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, Ok so now if I am pumping koop in the ass at 2 pumps per second, and it takes me 10,000 pumps to orgazm. How many pubic hairs will I lose in that time? *


Since you have not yet hit puberty, you needn't worry.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *fcs why do i want you to play with me so badly is it your bad canadien haircuts or your pale white skin.
> 
> 
> and why do we say stuff that would make ricebox cringe? *


It goes back to the oedipal complex. I had your mom, so now you want me.

I have no idea what possesses you people to post this stuff. Probably a real latent homosexual desire. Every time a girl or a "girl" comes 'round, you all scare her off and the sausage fest continues.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so we are doomed to a forum of sword fighters


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *so we are doomed to a forum of sword fighters *


Bam! Sig quote.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

nooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

How come when i masterbate my balls shrink and my penis gets bigger?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Kalel said:


> *How come when i masterbate my balls shrink and my penis gets bigger? *


Your balls shrink? WTF? That's weird, you'd better get that checked out.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ha ha ha. how can a $70 supercharger that installs in five minutes and add up to 35 HP not get shut down for false advertising?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....does fcs like StrongBad?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *ha ha ha. how can a $70 supercharger that installs in five minutes and add up to 35 HP not get shut down for false advertising? *


It's real if ricers close their eyes and believe that hairdryer gives them mAd p0wA. Just go on Club RSX or Neon fanboy.com, they all think they can dust off LS1 Camaros with their Neon with a fart can or an RSX with Hondata. If the suckers put it on and believe it works or "can feel a real difference", you don't need dyno numbers to back that up.

PS: LMAO at your snake sig.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> *....does fcs like StrongBad? *


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, where did you find the Commodore logo? I thought that company fell out of favor(and went out of buisness) some time during the late cretaecious period!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

himilefrontier said:


> *FCS, where did you find the Commodore logo? I thought that company fell out of favor(and went out of buisness) some time during the late cretaecious period! *


Like primitive frogs on the Indian subcontinent, there are still pockets of users who are unaware of the obsolescence of the machine. Apparently these Commodore computers had quite a following and image still haunt the interent, like ghosts.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

why is opium3 new piercing pretty cool


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

OPIUM3 pWnz j00 with his mad superstrength piercing... let's see you hang a barbell from yours...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *why is opium3 new piercing pretty cool *


Because your butt is so wore out you need the extra stimulation.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What's with the avatar? Bought yourself a Vic20?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> *What's with the avatar? Bought yourself a Vic20? *


Vic 20? Bah, everyone know they're obsolete. I have a Commodore 64!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Im really tired and really hungry should I eat or sleep??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *Vic 20? Bah, everyone know they're obsolete. I have a Commodore 64! *


Want my casette tape backup?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Im really tired and really hungry should I eat or sleep?? *


Eat, then you'll be tired and you'll sleep. But, if you only have one option, eat. Works for me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Ruben said:


> *Want my casette tape backup? *


No, that's alright. I have a 5 1/2 inch floppy.

*insert your own jokes here*


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Really? Mine's only 3.5.... 

Want some Texas Instrumet ROMs?

Still have lode runner for the Apple ][ around here somewhere...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

am i a wuss for being scared while watching texas chainsaw masscre


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

whats better chicken or chicken friesd stake.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i can't find a girlfriend, can you help me ?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *am i a wuss for being scared while watching texas chainsaw masscre *


If you're really scared from watching the same old predictable played out horror/thriller cliches, than yes, you are a wuss.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> *whats better chicken or chicken friesd stake..... *


I'm gonna go with just chicken as we Canuckians tend not to fry our meat in other meat. Chicken Fried Steak? LOL heartattack.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i can't find a girlfriend, can you help me ?  *


I just happen to have posted the super secret instructions to that in another thread:

1. Click Start, then Shut Down
2. Let go of the mouse
3. Push your chair away from the computer
4. Get the hell out of your house and go meet a real woman!!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Why did Scott ban me for 60 seconds? I'm very sad/distraught  .
Please don't ban me more; I need you!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> *Why did Scott ban me for 60 seconds? I'm very sad/distraught  .
> Please don't ban me more; I need you!  *


The answer to that lies here.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *The answer to that lies here. *


Man! I'm not totally clueless!  I clicked "here" a few
times already; forget that! HaHA, you jokers~!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Dear FCS... followed your instructions above on "How to Meet a Real Woman....", but every time I got one in bed, she turned out to have bigger balls than me... what can I do to solve this problem?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Dear FCS... followed your instructions above on "How to Meet a Real Woman....", but every time I got one in bed, she turned out to have bigger balls than me... what can I do to solve this problem? *


Stop going to bars that krylonkoopa suggests.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Why does it seem when you are in a hurry everyone just wants to take their sweet time driving?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Why does it seem when you are in a hurry everyone just wants to take their sweet time driving? *


It's part of the vast conspiracy against you. Through a hi-tech communications network, cars are actually lined up to wait for you. Then, as you approach, they all pull out in a concerted effort to slow you down. Throughout your area, at ant given time, there are over 1000 cars, sitting, idling, just waiting for you.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh Almight Canuckian, i have a problem regarding tire wiggle at high speeds...what causes this? Also, since you're the one with motorsports experience, what brake pads do you recommend (i have a problem with brake fade) and are stainless steel brake lines really good?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hehe... brake fade on the STA really sucks (worst part of the car)... doesn't it? tire wiggle means you need alignment... but if that's on your friend's 626, that's normal... that car drives like a hippo.

Dear FCS... why have you let this thread get so low on the tree? BUMP.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nope it's on the Sentra....


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *Oh Almight Canuckian, i have a problem regarding tire wiggle at high speeds...what causes this? Also, since you're the one with motorsports experience, what brake pads do you recommend (i have a problem with brake fade) and are stainless steel brake lines really good? *


This may be caused by alignment or wheel balance issues.

The rally car currently employs Hawk Blue 9012 pads. These however are a rally specific application and would suck in daily use. They need to be warmed up (not hard when the driver is left foot braking) to be optimal. They also eat rotors like krylon eats burritoes. Pad wear is really good for a racing pad though. We've finished 2 rallies on them and they are still going strong.

Once again, you would be better off avoiding these on the street, maybe go with the Hawk HP or HP Plus.

http://www.racerpartswholesale.com/hawk1.htm


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

niky said:


> *Dear FCS... why have you let this thread get so low on the tree? BUMP. *


Only when there is a question do I reply.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Who's your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

how come my isp wont provide me with the info i need to set up my web page, even after many e-mails. they say they care!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

johnebp said:


> *Who's your daddy and what does he do? *


This question is weaker than a nerd in an armwrestling contest.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

landlord said:


> *how come my isp wont provide me with the info i need to set up my web page, even after many e-mails. they say they care! *


Perhaps they are cranky and think that everyone has the same base of knowledge as they do and can't be bothered to help.

Have you consulted pg. 17 of the Midco.net User's Guide?? This should be a start.

Then this:
http://www.midcocomm.com/midconet_support/Setting_Up_Personal_Web_Space/

Also, did you try the help line? 1-800-888-1300


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

have tried all that, except the number......


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

Boys have a penis and girls have a vagina.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

how did you become so informative?

after i re-read the info that you posted i finally figuered it out (even though i read it once). the ask fcs thread inspiring me to review the info again, id still be lost.

thanks man.

p.s. now if you can get me to spell better......


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

landlord said:


> *how did you become so informative?
> 
> after i re-read the info that you posted i finally figuered it out (even though i read it once). the ask fcs thread inspiring me to review the info again, id still be lost.
> 
> ...


My Moderator Skills allowed me to cyber stalk you and find out who your ISP is, drudging up the material and putting it up for review. It took me about a year of having my current ISP before I got motivated and started using web space.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

johnebp said:


> *Boys have a penis and girls have a vagina. *


WTF? This belongs in the random message thread.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Will there ever be wars between earth and invaders from out space?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Will there ever be wars between earth and invaders from out space? *


Will there ever be? There already is! Join the resistance now!


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

who the fuck am i


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

nissmax88 said:


> *who the fuck am i *


You're yet another delivery driver, living in Phoenix Arizona. You like long walks on the beach, but you hate rainy days. Your internet is provided by http://phoenix.cox.net/ That's all I know.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

how can you know this much yet still be so kewl?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

nissmax88 said:


> *how can you know this much yet still be so kewl? *


It's a combination of my Uber Geek & Pimp skills, all rolled into one


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what would we be in th 1800s pirates,cowboys,?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *what would we be in th 1800s pirates,cowboys,? *


Lepers.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Whats a lepers?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Whats a lepers? *


Lepers are people who have leprosy. According to Yahoo:



> Leprosy: An infectious disease, known since Biblical times, which is characterized by disfiguring skin lesions, peripheral nerve damage, and progressive debilitation.
> 
> Leprosy has two common forms, tuberculoid and lepromatous, and these have been further subdivided. Both forms produce lesions on the skin, but the lepromatous form is most severe, producing large disfiguring nodules. All forms of the disease eventually cause peripheral neurological damage (nerve damage in the extremities) manifested by sensory loss in the skin and weakness of the muscles. People with long-term leprosy may lose the use of their hands or feet due to repeated injury which results from absent sensation.


No longer widespread, people with this disease were once relegated to the fringes of society as outcasts that no one wanted contact with. Hence the connection to the riff raff in OT.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Why are Canadian bands Our Lady Peace, Finger Eleven, and JoyDrop so fucking good?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *FCS,
> 
> Why are Canadian bands Our Lady Peace, Finger Eleven, and JoyDrop so fucking good? *


Because Canadian Chicks are hot!

Everyone knows chicks dig guitars & rock bands, so everyone wants to be in a band to get chicks. Since there are so many bands, the competition for the hot chicks is increased, resulting in better chick getting music. The benefit to the world is kick ass Canadian Bands!

BTW, we're keeping some of the good ones to ourselves too.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

After surfing the other forums, I saw some sigs like these...

badgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadger MARRSHHROOOOOMM MARRSSHHHRROOOOMMM!!!!

How come they know that?

Isn't this supposedly strictly NF?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *After surfing the other forums, I saw some sigs like these...
> 
> badgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadgerbadger MARRSHHROOOOOMM MARRSSHHHRROOOOMMM!!!!
> 
> ...


The badger phenomenon is greater than all of us. It's clearly the way of the future.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Why does it always rain after I wash my car?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> *Why does it always rain after I wash my car? *


It's that rat bastard weather man. He's had it out for you ever since he ruined that family picnic when you were 6 and now you're scarred for life. He watches you and every time you're out in the driveway washing and polishing your pride & joy, he sets in motion the actions that will soon after cause rain. Oh sure, he says on TV that he doesn't affect the weather, but we all know he and those other weathermen have clandestine meetings about what they are going to do and whose activities they are going to ruin. They have ultimate control!!


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

what are you thoughts on mixed marriages? (and children the sprout from them)?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *what are you thoughts on mixed marriages? (and children the sprout from them)? *


I'm a very open person. Interracial and same sex marriages matter not to me. If 2 people feel they have a strong enough bond to commit to each other for life, the they should be free to make that commitment official before a judge or to their God. As for the children, they are born free of prejudice. It is only from adults that spout ignorance that they learn hatred of others based on stereotypes and preconceptions. If more are born into accepting there situation as normal, they are less likely to have prejudice when they grow up.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

I totally agree, considering it is very unlikely for myself to marry (or date) another caucasion....(no im not ghey, so no one try to pull a fast one on me)

but a great insight indeed...on a different note, in America it is much easier and more accepting for different marriages. Sure the world may bag on America, and even Americans will bag on Americans for being rascist, close minded, sexist, biased, but once you live out of America, (that is depending on where you go) you will soon realize that the US is really an open place where ideas and new ways of thinking are generally acceptable everywhere, while in other places there is quite a contrast.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dan-zig said:


> *I totally agree, considering it is very unlikely for myself to marry (or date) another caucasion....(no im not ghey, so no one try to pull a fast one on me)
> 
> but a great insight indeed...on a different note, in America it is much easier and more accepting for different marriages. Sure the world may bag on America, and even Americans will bag on Americans for being rascist, close minded, sexist, biased, but once you live out of America, (that is depending on where you go) you will soon realize that the US is really an open place where ideas and new ways of thinking are generally acceptable everywhere, while in other places there is quite a contrast. *


I think this is partly due to the fact that America (and Canada!!) are immigration based societies, where the vast majority of the population are descended from people who have arrived relatively recently and are not indigenous. There is not as much focus on a homogenized population as in countires that have never had an influx of foreign arrivals. We are more free to mix, because we are all American or Canadian. There isn't as much of a xenophobic reluctance to intermingle.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What is Scott up to lately that We don't know?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

What is Scott up to lately that We don't know?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *What is Scott up to lately that We don't know? *


It isn't Scott, It's Sylvia. Silvia is an experiment in AI gone horribly wrong. Silvia was located in krylon's computer and one day while krylon was tossing his slad, some fluids were spilled on the keyboard. When krylon went to wipe them up, he got a shock from the computer. It wasn't enough to hurt him, but it was enough for Silvia to be transfered into krylon's body. Seeking vengance for trapping him in krylon's computer and maing him view krylon's, uh, "surfing habits" through his webcam, Silvia travelled to Maine where he kidnapped Scott and now posts under his username, creating havoc on NF and messing with your minds.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> *What is Scott up to lately that We don't know? *


He's banging your mom. Oh wait, everyone knows that, just not you.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

if i went back in the future and killed myself, would i still be alive? when is the future?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Quantum physics allows for all possibilties to occur. Therefore, if you were to travel back in time to kill yourself, the odds of you following the same time line that your originated from are almost nill. You would live in an alternate timeline where you killed yourself, while in your original timeline, the future you would have simply disappeared, while the past you wasn't killed. There is no paradox.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Why has one of my testicles swollen to the size of a grape fruit?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> Why has one of my testicles swollen to the size of a grape fruit?



You really need to stop doing this:

:balls:


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

What word becomes a palindrome when viewed upside down and backwards?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> What word becomes a palindrome when viewed upside down and backwards?


NOON


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

and SWIMS


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

was doing my boss a mistake. on my couch with her hitting her head
or was the mistake that I thought of nissanforums the whole time?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........why did it cost $330.something to fix one of the pipes on my exhaust right before my second cat? i looked all over town, and they roughly had the same 330-375 prices :-/.......FOR A FREAKIN 2 FOOT PIPE AHHH


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Do you feel like a Movie Star now that your face has been posted and rendered all over OT?? And are you seeking revenge on your publicist? And if so, what time, and where are you planning your revenge?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

who's drawing of you did you like the best?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> was doing my boss a mistake. on my couch with her hitting her head
> or was the mistake that I thought of nissanforums the whole time?



Co-worker sex is always the best, good job. Also, thinking of NF is a perfectly natural thing for an OT junky while you're getting things done.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Slayer2003 said:


> .........why did it cost $330.something to fix one of the pipes on my exhaust right before my second cat? i looked all over town, and they roughly had the same 330-375 prices :-/.......FOR A FREAKIN 2 FOOT PIPE AHHH


You should have JB welded some old pop cans together. In addition to being ghetto fabulous, they add 25 rwhp.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Do you feel like a Movie Star now that your face has been posted and rendered all over OT?? And are you seeking revenge on your publicist? And if so, what time, and where are you planning your revenge?


I feel that the placement of myself all over OT is a mere preparation for the fame I will encounter in the world of rally. I mean, already i have had .72 seconds of TV coverage on a national sports network!! So, this is a good move for me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> who's drawing of you did you like the best?



I like me as Elvis, uh-huh. The Charlie Brown pic is also a good one.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so fcs should we not mess with texas . Like the bumper stickers state?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

When will the world end? Exact time and date would be greatly appreciated. Thaaaaaanks...


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

How can I set up a hydroponics lab in my home?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> so fcs should we not mess with texas . Like the bumper stickers state?


Nah, that's just a macho boast, like gangsta rappers from suburban middle class homes.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> When will the world end? Exact time and date would be greatly appreciated. Thaaaaaanks...


I dunno about the world, but the US as we know it is due to disintegrate in 2005. Stock up or bottled water and bicycle parts.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> How can I set up a hydroponics lab in my home?


1. Buy a house in the suburbs of Montreal or Toronto
2. Buy lots of lights, tubs, water lines and pumps
3. Get some seeds
4. Stir
5. Hire local lackeys to ship it accross the border.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ha ha ha^should i buy need for speed underground or is there a similar game that is better in your opinion?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

xt_out said:


> ha ha ha^should i buy need for speed underground or is there a similar game that is better in your opinion?


I rarely play racing games now that i do the real thing, but this Gran Turismo 4 looks really good to me.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

why do Canadians say "parched" instead of thirsty? And why don't they follow along with the people who keep them from becoming a frozen waste land and call it Z, not Zed. It's Z.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs should i record the sound of me doing my boss and have her say nissanforums rule and record it and post it here. lol


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

So FCS,
Should I trade the sentra and lexus in on a frontier, put bigger tires on it, lift it up a little, and run people over?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> FCS,
> 
> why do Canadians say "parched" instead of thirsty? And why don't they follow along with the people who keep them from becoming a frozen waste land and call it Z, not Zed. It's Z.


I say that I'm thirsty, I don't know what's up the ass of those other pretentious snobs.

We pronounce it Zed because we speak English, not American.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fcs should i record the sound of me doing my boss and have her say nissanforums rule and record it and post it here. lol


Yes, and then you must get a picture of her, posing naked, showing us her boobies and holding a sign that says "Nissan Forums Owns Me." If you can pull that off, you will live forever as a legend on Nissan Forums.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Adam said:


> So FCS,
> Should I trade the sentra and lexus in on a frontier, put bigger tires on it, lift it up a little, and run people over?


No, the path to true happiness lies in putting a rollcage, a matching set of racing seats and a rally computer in the Sentra and trading the Lexota for a proper tow vehicle. You can figure out the rest from there.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

FCS, why do Canadians come to Florida every winter and drive 10 mph under the speed limit and don't tip the pizza guy?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Because we send you our weak, old and stupid. It's not my fault your country takes them in. I need a 6 month respite from these morons myself.

Don't forgot the 60 year old Quebecois in their Speedos at the beach!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

So if I doit? I will rule all huh? Im gonna work on it. 


and what you think about the new 20$ bill


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If France declared war on Canada, what do you think would happen?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> So if I doit? I will rule all huh? Im gonna work on it.
> 
> 
> and what you think about the new 20$ bill


It's aboot time the security of American Bills caught up to Canada.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> If France declared war on Canada, what do you think would happen?


Not much really. First we'd throw some sticks at St. Pierre & Miquleon, maybe send some Cod boats over and invade those islands and take over. Then France would bombard Halifax, but we'd bomb the ships and they'd take off. Then we'd exchange insults back & forth because neither side would be able to do much else. Then the UN would step in and tell us both to grow up, so we'd skake hands and everyone would go for beer and strippers down on Rue Ste Catherine in Montreal.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Wich condoms are the best?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Which turbo do you prefer T3/T4 or GT3037?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> Wich condoms are the best?


Trojan.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Which turbo do you prefer T3/T4 or GT3037?


I run Group 2, so no turbo for me.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

do you think its cooler with leap years or would it be cooler to have 1/4 days at the end of every year?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> do you think its cooler with leap years or would it be cooler to have 1/4 days at the end of every year?


Having a 1/4 day would really mess up the clocks & shit and make people late and cause other general chaos. Leap years are the way to go.


----------



## soiledxdesire (Mar 10, 2003)

what are some good rally racing dvds? cuz i think your the one that rally races am i right?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I haven't seen a lot of commercial rally videos, I mostly watch on TV and run myself (shameless plug - watch Targa Newfoundland on Speed TV in the new year). One I did see, which I forget the title of, was a showcase of all the important Group B cars from the late 70's. early 80's. Lost of action & cars to drool over. Another good one can was a short documentary on Puegeot's entry into the Pike's Peak hill climb. It was basically the run with some fluff at the beginning, but it was beautifully shot. That one can be found on the web and dowenloaded.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I heard about a rally car back in the 80's that had both a supercharger and a turbo...i think it was a Lancia...am i right?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> I heard about a rally car back in the 80's that had both a supercharger and a turbo...i think it was a Lancia...am i right?


You, sir, are correct...

http://www.stormloader.com/groupb/lancia.html


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> You, sir, are correct...
> 
> http://www.stormloader.com/groupb/lancia.html



Do you think if hondas got a hold of that technology there would be no more civics on the road due to detonation? And what exactly would YOU do for a klondike bar?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> Do you think if hondas got a hold of that technology there would be no more civics on the road due to detonation? And what exactly would YOU do for a klondike bar?


Hondas are flimsy. Any type of rallying would wear them out, let alone running one as a Group B car.

I would pay $1 for a klondike bar. That's about it. OK, I'd also bang Salma Hayek, if you twisted my arm.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

So in group B pretty much any car is allowed?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

SR20 Who Knew? said:


> So in group B pretty much any car is allowed?


Were allowed, more or less. Companies had to build 200 copies of the original type, then only had to produce 20 copies of "evolution" versions with the complimentary upgrades. Outside that, there were few limits on technolgy and power.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought you should answer this.....
Originally Posted by himilefrontier

So, -fcs- , what is the difference between classical physics and string theory , and what is different about the way the two view the force of gravity?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> I thought you should answer this.....
> Originally Posted by himilefrontier
> 
> So, -fcs- , what is the difference between classical physics and string theory , and what is different about the way the two view the force of gravity?


Well, other than allowing for gravity to affect the path of light and allowing time travel, not much


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

FCS :is Jack in the box sacred to u?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> FCS :is Jack in the box sacred to u?


Since I have never been to one, nor is there one in Canada to my knowledge, I'm gonna go with no. Then again, Cows are sacred in some places and people don't touch them, so maybe it is sacred to Canadians. Now I'm confused. No, wait, beer is sacred. Must drink more.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

how do you feel about the resurrection of this thread?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

When does canada plan to apologize to the world for letting someone like Celine Dion out of its borders and runnin amock with a voice that rivals that of a cat being torn apart by a dog.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> how do you feel about the resurrection of this thread?


Pretty good. OT was getting to be dead as heaven on a Saturday night anyways.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> When does canada plan to apologize to the world for letting someone like Celine Dion out of its borders and runnin amock with a voice that rivals that of a cat being torn apart by a dog.


Apologize? You're kidding right? We sent her to you on purpose. Think we want her here? Hell no.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well does sonar kill whales?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> well does sonar kill whales?


Only in self defence.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Why eat apple jacks if they dont taste like apples?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> Why eat apple jacks if they dont taste like apples?


I guess for the same reason that Grape Nuts contain neither Grapes nor Nuts. You've been mislead once again by clever marketing.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

is the infinite inflating universes theory correct


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Does candy corn or twinkies ever go bad?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> is the infinite inflating universes theory correct


I don't think so, but I'm just a human.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> Does candy corn or twinkies ever go bad?


No, even in the event of nuclear decimation, cockroaches, twinkies and old volvos will still be around. So, like, there'll be Cockroaches driving around in Old Volvos eating Twinkies after WW III. You heard it here first.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

"Yo, what does a cost 4 a Skyline GT-R?"


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> "Yo, what does a cost 4 a Skyline GT-R?"


Yo, dawg, sup. U no I gots 1 in a junkyard 4 like 50 dizollars. Then i got it home and my naybur (sp?) was all like "yo, yuo need a nu tranny and struts" but I was like, "naw dawg, I'm getting some stickers, cutting the springs and getting some glow pedals. that is gonna hook up my ride fo real. Maybe even get some naaaaaaaaaaaaaaws."
He wuz all like "shit dawg, you hardcore."
I said "yeah, str8 gangsta, G."
Yo, I tell you what, I hooked up the lights and it wuz off da hook. fo shizzle my fazizzle. Tne I went down the road on the bump stops, sportin' the gansta lean. this bitch in a Labergeeni Murcyalago looked at me, so i show him wut time it wuz. lol the light turned and i took off, leaving that dumbass sitting there like a punk. it wuz like he weasn't even racing. fo real.

peace


That's post #500 in this wonderful thread.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought you'd like that question


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> I thought you'd like that question


fo shizzle


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

who on these forums needs to rock a helmet and ride the short bus


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

krylonkoopa said:


> who on these forums needs to rock a helmet and ride the short bus


If he starts typing now, he should be done by friday night.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> who on these forums needs to rock a helmet and ride the short bus


There isn't enough bandwidth for me to type up that list.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

whats up with this guy? http://channels.netscape.com/ns/celebrity/whisper.jsp?current=19


and also what did you think about puegot changed thier car to the 307 and the new mitsubishi and loebs win at monaco

also i thought the fords were nice. I wanna a rs focus


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> whats up with this guy? http://channels.netscape.com/ns/celebrity/whisper.jsp?current=19
> 
> 
> and also what did you think about puegot changed thier car to the 307 and the new mitsubishi and loebs win at monaco
> ...


Umm, yeah, that guy. Hmmm. Well, whatever floats your boat I guess. Maybe you two should hook up. I see weird little babies in your furture.

I think the new Pug is going to give the Focus a run for the money. It has a lower centre of gravity (the old one had a tendency to get jacked up and roll over in ruts) and an ass load more torque, which is good because WRC cars are pretty much topped out on HP anyway. One thing I don't understand is the 4 speed gearbox. I know they have the torque to pull with the bigger spacing, but they were also running on the rev limiter in 4th on one stretch, so I have to question whether it's really practical. In rallies like Australia, Germany and Finland, they want to have some top speed available.

The Mitsu is a dog. Who builds a WRC car and doesn't put in active diffs? The EVO IVs that run in the Canadian championship have them, why not a big factory team? Mitsu has dropped the ball here with a weak and underfunded effort and no development time. They won't be in the running for a championship at all.

I can say without bias that the Focus is one of the fastest cars, but Ford has to fight now to maintain that edge and make it reliable. I'd like to see Estonian Marrko Martin win the championship.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so who will win the race in sweden


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> so who will win the race in sweden


FCS's predicted finishing order for rally Sweden:
1. Petter Solberg
2. Marrko Martin
3. Sebastien Loeb

Bonus material - given Colin McRae's recent experience with the Nissan Paris-Dakar team, look for him drving a renault in WRC next season. You heard it here first.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> FCS's predicted finishing order for rally Sweden:
> 1. Petter Solberg
> 2. Marrko Martin
> 3. Sebastien Loeb
> ...


OMG!!   
you are so bad... 



so did michael jackson do it?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> OMG!!
> you are so bad...
> 
> 
> ...


Do what? If you are wondering about him getting naughty with young boys, then yes, he did it.


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

Why is work so freakin boring? What else than answering questions do you do to beat boredom?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

fastmode said:


> Why is work so freakin boring? What else than answering questions do you do to beat boredom?


Because you have not found an occupation you truly enjoy. Work that you like never seems like work.

My life is a rollercoaster of excitement and an adrenaline rush. I am never bored.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Why is it a curse to be as good looking as me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> Why is it a curse to be as good looking as me.


While most guys would kill to have your good looks, in the end it's tragic that you are so damn handsome. The bitches chase you everywhere, so much so that their relentless stalking becomes tiresome. You can't go out in public without a disguise and just be yourself. Sure, if you had time, you'd be down with all them chicks, but as some are skanks or ugly, it just isn't your style.

Buck up man, we're here for you.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Why does this Kitty look so cute?










Would setting my idle at 600 rpm affect anything?

Also, how come when i steer to the limit while im slow (parking lot) my engine dies?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Why does this Kitty look so cute?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. That cat is scary, not cute

2. Yes, it would affect your car's ability to complete the 4 strokes needed for a power cycle.

3. There is a Woodchuck stuck in your accessory belt.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS will I ever post another funny thread again? I'm on a serious downward spiral and I need a good beatdown


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS will I ever post another funny thread again? I'm on a serious downward spiral and I need a good beatdown


Patience my son, you need to look forward. One day, something new and funny will come upon the interweb and you will be first to let us know. Until then, find us some tranny pics and pwn a newb


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

like this????????muahahaha NWS


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Umm, yeah, like that.

hgodwhydidiclickthatlink:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS said:


> Umm, yeah, like that.
> 
> hgodwhydidiclickthatlink:


 better question is why do I still have that in my favorites lol



delete!


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> better question is why do I still have that in my favorites lol
> 
> 
> 
> delete!


 TMI dammit TMI!!!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

slow_sentra322 said:


> TMI dammit TMI!!!


 x2

FCS, why does Apache love shemale porn soo much?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> x2
> 
> FCS, why does Apache love shemale porn soo much?


Post traumatic Stress Sydrome from getting buttsecks from Saddam


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS said:



> Post traumatic Stress Sydrome from getting buttsecks from Saddam










Hey I only have eyes for satan...Apache means nothing to me I mean it.


yeah I guess saddam told ya


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

apachewoolf said:


> Hey I only have eyes for satan...Apache means nothing to me I mean it.
> 
> 
> yeah I guess saddam told ya


 That bastard!!!1


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> like this????????muahahaha NWS


 damn dude is balls deep in tranny ass........


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

What the longest thread in Nissan Forum history?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

200SushiX said:


> What the longest thread in Nissan Forum history?


I don't know if it was the longest, but newbie and what sure was the biggest waste of time.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS do you ever have bad pubic hair days?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS do you ever have bad pubic hair days?


Don't make me link a pic with the blinding power of 1000 suns.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think I already did that what you got? huh? bring it if you think you have the pic I'll promise that I can do better


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

If i set the idle to 900 rpm, what will be the effects?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Whats the benefits of a WAI over a CAI? and is the WAI better than the OEM intake setup?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you aren't supposed to ask serious questions.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

is blak gay sex=blankgazex?

who is black gayer sex?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS have you ever known the romantic touch of a man?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Exalta said:


> is blak gay sex=blankgazex?
> 
> who is black gayer sex?



fuckin a i hate this name... black gay sex is rafiks200altima, black gayer sex is me Blankgazex...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs like a old question from long ago i must ask again is Are we a forum doomed to be full of swordfighters


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> If i set the idle to 900 rpm, what will be the effects?


You crank will rotate at 900 rpm when you are not depressing the accelerator.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Whats the benefits of a WAI over a CAI? and is the WAI better than the OEM intake setup?


WAI sounds more like the sound of a car when you say it as a word. You can go around saying "Waaaaaaaaai, Waaaaaaai, Waaaaaaaaai," pretending you are going through the gears. With CAI, that is not possible. therefore WAI is cooler.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Exalta said:


> is blak gay sex=blankgazex?
> 
> who is black gayer sex?


One word:
Bots.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS have you ever known the romantic touch of a man?


Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. No.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

black gayer sex said:


> fuckin a i hate this name... black gay sex is rafiks200altima, black gayer sex is me Blankgazex...


 not any more!


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

lol black gayEST sex, who took gayer?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

black gayer sex said:


> fuckin a i hate this name... black gay sex is rafiks200altima, black gayer sex is me Blankgazex...


 bwahahahahahahahahahahaha


black gayest sex you rock lol

and yes we are doomed to be surrounded by peter pipers


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fcs like a old question from long ago i must ask again is Are we a forum doomed to be full of swordfighters


Indeed. There seem to be even fewer females now than then.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

If you ever relenquish your role as All Knower of Everything, whom would you chose to answer the questions that we read in this thread?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> FCS,
> 
> If you ever relenquish your role as All Knower of Everything, whom would you chose to answer the questions that we read in this thread?


Hmm, good question. I would have to pass the torch to someone worthy, that posesses all knowledge and power. I guess Satan, my dark lord, would have to carry the torch for me. But, then again, he may get annoyed with questions he feels are beneath him and rather than answer, doom the asker to an eternity in hell (sitting right beside Regis Philban)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

for my lunch, chicken or duck?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS is my penis really as big as everyone tells me or do they just say that to make me put it away?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS is my penis really as big as everyone tells me or do they just say that to make me put it away?


They ask you to put it away out of pity, no one needs to be reminded of your shortcomings.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS is my penis really as big as everyone tells me or do they just say that to make me put it away?


Yeah, we're all here for your self esteem. There there pache, you have a big wang, now put it back where it lives.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Why do other people besides yourself feel the need to answer the questions put forth to you?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

because they think theyre cool.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> because they think theyre cool.



Nevermind FCS. Just had my question answered with a perfect example to boot.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

FCS,

Why do I have the hershey squirts this morning?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> FCS,
> 
> Why do other people besides yourself feel the need to answer the questions put forth to you?


Because people can't read. It's the same thing that happens when the BBusercode comes out. Some newb reads his name in the title, then the first line of the first post, gets infuriated and instead of reading the 3 pages of people also claiming to be the subject of the thread and figuring that something is wrong, they immediately hit the reply button and self pwn themselves.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Equine Focker said:


> FCS,
> 
> Why do I have the hershey squirts this morning?


Stop letting koop put chocolate enemas in your butt.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

thanks for answered my question ya big jerk!


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

why do "cultured" people like seedless watermellon?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

god said:


> why do "cultured" people like seedless watermellon?



Boy, isn't this the pot asking the kettle a question.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, does Canada have weapons of mass destruction? If you so no, I'll assume you're lying and invade you anyways, if you say yes, well you're still getting invaded. You can't keep all the Molson for yourself hoser, eh.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

god said:


> why do "cultured" people like seedless watermellon?


Because it is considered impolite to spit. However, sticking your face into a big juicy watermelon and having it run down your shirt is OK.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, does Canada have weapons of mass destruction? If you so no, I'll assume you're lying and invade you anyways, if you say yes, well you're still getting invaded. You can't keep all the Molson for yourself hoser, eh.


nyeos

In reality though, Canada gave up nukes back in the 60s. If we can't even have subs that don't spontaneously combust, who are we going to bomb?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> nyeos
> 
> In reality though, Canada gave up nukes back in the 60s. If we can't even have subs that don't spontaneously combust, who are we going to bomb?


Pansies.

Followup, how does a 14 YO know so much about everything.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Pansies.
> 
> Followup, how does a 14 YO know so much about everything.


I'm home schooled I have lots of time to look this stuff up given all the time I spend by myself and the fact i have never kissed a girl.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> ... and the fact i have never kissed a girl.


It shows


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Dear FCS,

Is there any correlation between the number of kills listed in your signature and the number of off topic and/or unwanted posts in this thread?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> Dear FCS,
> 
> Is there any correlation between the number of kills listed in your signature and the number of off topic and/or unwanted posts in this thread?


No, not yet. However, 3 of those kills happened today.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

FCS said:


> Because it is considered impolite to spit. However, sticking your face into a big juicy watermelon and having it run down your shirt is OK.


my life is now complete.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fcs, why do you not answer my questions?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> fcs, why do you not answer my questions?


You had a question? Must not have seen it. OK, here's your answer:

Purple Monkey Hammock


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> No, not yet. However, 3 of those kills happened today.


What were those kills FCS?


----------



## BakaSama (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey FCS, when will my car's body fall apart?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> You had a question? Must not have seen it. OK, here's your answer:
> 
> Purple Monkey Hammock


I asked what you wanted me to eat for lunch yesterday, chicken or duck...because of you, now i am starving to death!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> What were those kills FCS?


Troll.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

BakaSama said:


> Hey FCS, when will my car's body fall apart?


An 87 Stanza? It has already fallen apart, you are just in denial.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> I asked what you wanted me to eat for lunch yesterday, chicken or duck...because of you, now i am starving to death!


Well, if you are like the growing number of north Americans, you could probably stand to lose a few pounds anyway. Then have chicken, it is more lean.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Well, if you are like the growing number of north Americans, you could probably stand to lose a few pounds anyway. Then have chicken, it is more lean.


FCS, did you notice your clever pun? What a clever Canuck.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, did you notice your clever pun? What a clever Canuck.


Ahahahaha.

Send me a virgin. Female preferably.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Ahahahaha.
> 
> Send me a virgin. Female preferably.


Is non-human ok?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Is non-human ok?


No. Female. Human. Hawt. I'll even pass on the virgin part, but no skanks.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> No. Female. Human. Hawt. I'll even pass on the virgin part, but no skanks.


here you go:










she maybe too much woman for you, seeing as though you're 14 and all.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd finger fuck her bunghole and give her a dirty sanchez....oops sorry


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

apachewoolf said:


> I'd finger fuck her bunghole and give her a dirty sanchez....oops sorry


Please restate in the form of a question to FCS. Thank you


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

bII said:


> Please restate in the form of a question to FCS. Thank you


 ok I will FCS is it ok if I give you a dirty sanchez or something like that? oh w8t I mean can I do her not you?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> ok I will FCS is it ok if I give you a dirty sanchez or something like that? oh w8t I mean can I do her not you?


No.
No.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

FCS,

Is there room for Hal in Canada? I don't want to be part of the US as long as GW is pres.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Equine Focker said:


> FCS,
> 
> Is there room for Hal in Canada? I don't want to be part of the US as long as GW is pres.


i wanna come too. ill stay in the tub.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, do you have a room you could rent, or perhaps can I chrash on your couch?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I have never been so displeased with you people as I am right now....FCS can I call them all a bunch of chicken shit yellow bellied monkey spankers?


n/m I just did

ok back to the funny....FCS would it be normal to get a RHO after watching Piglet's big movie?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

bII said:


> FCS, do you have a room you could rent, or perhaps can I chrash on your couch?


 FCS, will you ban him please


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Equine Focker said:


> FCS,
> 
> Is there room for Hal in Canada? I don't want to be part of the US as long as GW is pres.


Free medical care for when your fatness causes the big heart attack.

Be warned though, Canada is even more PC than the US.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, do you have a room you could rent, or perhaps can I chrash on your couch?


You're 2 days too late, I just gave my 2 months notice to vacate.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> I have never been so displeased with you people as I am right now....FCS can I call them all a bunch of chicken shit yellow bellied monkey spankers?
> 
> 
> n/m I just did
> ...


Yes, as long as Salma Hayek is actually standing between you and the tv wearing something skimpy and dancing like in Dusk til Dawn and the Sound is off, the by all means, an RHO would be normal.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> FCS, will you ban him please


That would not be very Canadian of me.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, what kind of prospects are there for IT professionals in Canada?

(I asked Spelch but I didn't get a clear answer)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Also, please answer the following with regards to Canada:

1. Are there hot Canuck chicks? If so, what city has the most? Are they uptight about sex, or pretty cool?

Answer the follow with respect to the answer to the question above:

2. Do you have to go outside to smoke?

3. Which beer pwns all?

4. Can you get good Mexican, Vietnamese, Chinese, Indian, and Thai food in the major cities?

5. Are Cuban cigars legal?

6. How hard is it for an American to get a work visa or whatever? And is the pay decent, i.e., can a college grad make a decent buck?

7. How racist are Canadians? Or are Canadians pretty much down with the brown man? I'm sure a Mexican would be out of place, or is my assumption incorrect?

7. How bad is traffic?


My parents are retiring in a year and moving overseas, so there really isn't anything tying me down to Southern California, plus I'm sick of it here, maybe a change a pace would be good.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, what kind of prospects are there for IT professionals in Canada?
> 
> (I asked Spelch but I didn't get a clear answer)


Things seem to be picking up here again, somewhat. I have also heard about a lot of high tech jobs in Saskatchewan, but you might want to check into the weather and nightlife before moving there.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm calling the embassy in los angeles. there # is 1(213)346-2700


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS how bad do hippies really suck?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Also, please answer the following with regards to Canada:
> 
> 1. Are there hot Canuck chicks? If so, what city has the most? Are they uptight about sex, or pretty cool?
> 
> ...


1. The hottest in the World. Montreal has the finest, IMO, but Canada is chock full of hot women from sea to sea. I don't think attitudes toward sex differ too greatly between the US and Canada, but then again, I've never banged an American.
2. Many cities are adopting non-smoking policies for any public place or business.
3. At 9% alcohol La Fin du Monde pwns you, any beer you've ever drank and possibly your mom too.
4. Yes. After new York City, Toronto is the most cosmopolitan place on earth. Most other cities have a good mix of foreign foods too. There are several restaraunts of the type you described within a few blocks of my house.
5. Like most of the world outside the US, Canada has no trade embargo against Cuba. Cubans are legal and available everywhere and Cuban vacations are cheap and frightening.
6. It isn't hard if you have training and have a job lined up. Pay lags behind the US (I am in shock about what a lot of you guys earn compared to me) in most industry and Government pay for work in IT is not much better than a kick in the nuts. Taxes are higher too, but they kick in things like medical care for that extra $$$
7. Racism exists in Canada but life here is a lot less segregated. There are no real "black neighbourhoods" or "white neighbourhoods," but there are communities with higher concentration of people with similar ethnic backgrounds (Italian, Chinese, French Canadian). My neighbourhood is working class and welfare class, but there is a mix of cultures. My 6 unit building has me as the ******, an Arabic couple, two black dudes, a Latin American family and some other white folk. Seems perfectly normal to me.
7. (part 2) Canada has 2 seasons: Hockey and road construction. The upside is, you can usually live fairly close to your job.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS how bad do hippies really suck?


They wouldn't be so bad if they took showers, shaved those critical parts and generally STFU and stayed out of my way. Half don't know WTF they're talking about, like drinking shade grown coffee is going to save the world.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

FCS, will i get laid by friday? i need to bust a nut soon...and ya know how it goes


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS can we get Kardon a rubber fuck me doll?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> FCS, will i get laid by friday? i need to bust a nut soon...and ya know how it goes


For this, I'm going to consult the magic 8 ball.....

"Outlook not so good"

Hmmm, Sorry bro.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

FCS, why do birds fly, but a fly does not bird?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS can we get Kardon a rubber fuck me doll?


If we all pool together, wecan get him one of these:

NWS fawkerzzzz


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

UnkalledFor said:


> FCS, why do birds fly, but a fly does not bird?


Cottleston, Cottleston, Cottleston Pie. Things Are As They Are.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I think Kardon wnats this one


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

FCS said:


> If we all pool together, wecan get him one of these:
> 
> NWS fawkerzzzz












LMAO!


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> 1. The hottest in the World. Montreal has the finest, IMO, but Canada is chock full of hot women from sea to sea. I don't think attitudes toward sex differ too greatly between the US and Canada, but then again, I've never banged an American.
> 2. Many cities are adopting non-smoking policies for any public place or business.
> 3. At 9% alcohol La Fin du Monde pwns you, any beer you've ever drank and possibly your mom too.
> 4. Yes. After new York City, Toronto is the most cosmopolitan place on earth. Most other cities have a good mix of foreign foods too. There are several restaraunts of the type you described within a few blocks of my house.
> ...



"Le fin du Monde" means end of the world doesn't it? With a name like that, it must be good. I've this special Carlsberg that was like 11% proof, man, that was a kick in the ass.

Canada sounds good, IT pros are getting thier asses handed to them money-wise here, at least in data and programming. I'm entry-level so its harder to say, but as long as I can get a job and pay rent, I'm cool. A lot of those jobs are going overseas to Pakistan and India, so wages are depressed.

Isn't Saskatchewan is kinda rural? I always thought of it as kinda like our Kansas, flat and lots of corn fields.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> "Le fin du Monde" means end of the world doesn't it? With a name like that, it must be good. I've this special Carlsberg that was like 11% proof, man, that was a kick in the ass.
> 
> Canada sounds good, IT pros are getting thier asses handed to them money-wise here, at least in data and programming. I'm entry-level so its harder to say, but as long as I can get a job and pay rent, I'm cool. A lot of those jobs are going overseas to Pakistan and India, so wages are depressed.
> 
> Isn't Saskatchewan is kinda rural? I always thought of it as kinda like our Kansas, flat and lots of corn fields.


Yup, end of the world. Although it is 9% it still tastes good too.

As for Sasketchewan, think of Kansas, but replace the corn with wheat. Ottawa might be a better choice fo a young person.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Yup, end of the world. Although it is 9% it still tastes good too.
> 
> As for Sasketchewan, think of Kansas, but replace the corn with wheat. Ottawa might be a better choice fo a young person.


I meant wheat, sorry. Kansas doesn't have corn fields anyways, I don't think. Maybe I was thinking Iowa, they have corn. Anyways, Ottowa is the capital right?

Oh and do I have to learn French or will I pick up what I need just living there?
Also, Metric system, you guys use it exclusively right? If I say mile and inches and Fahrenheit, no one is going to know the fuck I'm talking aboot, eh?

Oh and do I have to add eh to the end of every sentence? And are fries chips and elevators lifts like in England?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Im drunxors it 4 am whats up fcs. porno is cool time to kill kittens.......tequila pwns jews.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> I meant wheat, sorry. Kansas doesn't have corn fields anyways, I don't think. Maybe I was thinking Iowa, they have corn. Anyways, Ottowa is the capital right?
> 
> Oh and do I have to learn French or will I pick up what I need just living there?
> Also, Metric system, you guys use it exclusively right? If I say mile and inches and Fahrenheit, no one is going to know the fuck I'm talking aboot, eh?
> ...


Ottawa is the capital and centre of the high tech industry.
You don't need French in high tech jobs outside Quebec, and definately not in the western provinces. The French I know comes from a cereal box and that's about it.

While metric is the official measuring system, we still use the Imperial system for many things.
I am 6 feet tall and 200 lbs, but Montreal is 200kms away. A lot of old people still use imperial and it is the standard for construction.

No need to add "eh" It will make your American accent seem all the more ridiculous. If you go to a restaurant and order chips, you will receive french fries. If you go to a store and ask for chips, you will get potato chips. Elevators are elevators, but there are many exclusively Canadian words like toque, chesterfield and poutine that you will have to get used to.

PS - when you apply for jobs here, no one makes you pee in a bottle.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

If Scott or FCS get teh ban, will the world cease to exist as we know it?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

slow_sentra322 said:


> If Scott or FCS get teh ban, will the world cease to exist as we know it?


Pretty much. We are the creators of the matrix.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> If you go to a store and ask for chips, you will get potato chips. Elevators are elevators, but there are many exclusively Canadian words like toque, chesterfield and poutine that you will have to get used to.
> 
> PS - when you apply for jobs here, no one makes you pee in a bottle.


Good, I was going to ask about drug testing, not that I'm worried, but I hate invasion of privacy.

What is toque, chesterfield, and poutine? I know the last one has something to do with gravy but that's about it.

And accent, what are you talking aboot, eh?


----------



## serjunky (Oct 21, 2002)

Why is it that no matter how much NWS stuff you can find it's never enough?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*FCS,*

Why aren't I recognized as an OT character?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Good, I was going to ask about drug testing, not that I'm worried, but I hate invasion of privacy.
> 
> What is toque, chesterfield, and poutine? I know the last one has something to do with gravy but that's about it.
> 
> And accent, what are you talking aboot, eh?


The meaning of those words will have to be figured out on your own time, now pass me a serviette, i have spilled my poutine on the chesterfield.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

serjunky said:


> Why is it that no matter how much NWS stuff you can find it's never enough?


Because your goal as a male is to build as large a harem as possible. Whether this harem exists in reality or your imagination matters not.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

irontom said:


> Why aren't I recognized as an OT character?


Must have been an oversight or there wasn't enough room.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Poutine (poo-teen): french fries covered in gravy and cheese curds.

toque: hat or wannabe website copying the onion

chesterfield: coat, sofa, or cigarette

oui?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Poutine (poo-teen): french fries covered in gravy and cheese curds.
> 
> toque: hat or wannabe website copying the onion
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est bon. Une toque est un chapeau pour l'hiver.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

so FCS how do you feel about me, himile, Apache, scott and other ot bretheren?
in detail please.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Canucks represent.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Oui, c'est bon. Une toque est un chapeau pour l'hiver.


Tre froid en Canada durant l'hiver, C'est ce qu'on dit, no?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS said:


> Must have been an oversight or there wasn't enough room.


I'll keep telling myself that..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*FCS,*

Will my Business Law test be atleast a *B*?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> so FCS how do you feel about me, himile, Apache, scott and other ot bretheren?
> in detail please.


I can sum it up in one word:

Buttsecks


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Tre froid en Canada durant l'hiver, C'est ce qu'on dit, no?


As much as I can make sense of that, I'm going with "oui."


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

irontom said:


> Will my Business Law test be atleast a *B*?


I'll see what I can do. I'll use the international fraternitiy of College Instructors and Professors to hook you up.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS tonite is my wife's birthday...should I take a trip downtown and get something to eat?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS tonite is my wife's birthday...should I take a trip downtown and get something to eat?


Yeah, and make sure you stop at a strip joint. For good measure, get a lap dance.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

damn can't you take a hint???? should I eat at the Y?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> damn can't you take a hint???? should I eat at the Y?


Dude, it's your wife, do you really need me to persuade you.

Don't forget the lap dance.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oh yeah the lap dance.... what should I wear????? I was thinking the nut hugging gstring

I'll email you a pic FCS.....you know you want to see it lol j/k


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

See if Opie still has his elephant G-String kicking around


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

FCS, will I get laid before 2005?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lol oh hell no
and for that I give you this
http://www.drunkbastard.net/weirdshit/sp_suckballs.MP3


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> FCS, will I get laid before 2005?


If you come up to Canuckistan and we head to Montreal to find some fine French Femmes, you will surely find yourself getting bunny sexor.

BTW, are you an ugly dude? That might make it harder. Also, would you prefer to discuss Fantasy Role Playing Games, or do you try to be witty and funny?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> As much as I can make sense of that, I'm going with "oui."


FCS, pardon my French.

I was trying to say, "Its very cold in Canada, that's what they say, no?"

But seriously.

How should I start researching job prospects, etc. in Canada? Do they have Monster.com for Canada? A newspaper on the web perhaps?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

fcs, i have a colonoscopy and endoscopy tomorrow morning, i got 20 of the 32 pills down, will i be able to finish them?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

FCS said:


> BTW, are you an ugly dude? That might make it harder. Also, would you prefer to discuss Fantasy Role Playing Games, or do you try to be witty and funny?


I have never played "Fantasy Role Playing Games", but I dont try to be a comedian, either. As for how I look? I dont know. Judge for yourself. I would not call myself attractive, but I guess I clean up ok. However, this is not a good example. VVV










I took this at work after taking some pictures of some fork truck burnouts. This was 9 hours into a 12 hour shift. Im tired, dirty, and am getting a tingling sensation between my toes. Maybe its just some athlete's foot or something.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, pardon my French.
> 
> I was trying to say, "Its very cold in Canada, that's what they say, no?"
> 
> ...


Canada has Monster.ca, www.workopolis.ca and some other job search engines. http://www.canada.com/national/index.html has links to local papers and their classifieds and jobs sections. Also, if you want to target specific companies, check their websites to see if they are recruiting. Most of the larger companies that operate in the US have a branch office (or even the head office) here.

Here in Ottawa, there is still a lot of fallout from the bust in the tech industry. many of the larger companies are not hiring many people and some are still cutting staff. Although this may sound discouraging, there are a lot of small companies out there looking and taking advantage of the cuts.

Would you be looking into IT support for a non-high tech industry or would you want to be involved in research & development?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> fcs, i have a colonoscopy and endoscopy tomorrow morning, i got 20 of the 32 pills down, will i be able to finish them?


Don't worry, if you can't finish them, your NF brothers will for you. That's why we're here.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> I have never played "Fantasy Role Playing Games", but I dont try to be a comedian, either. As for how I look? I dont know. Judge for yourself. I would not call myself attractive, but I guess I clean up ok. However, this is not a good example. VVV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The French girls would definately hit that. Just be charming and learn the phrase "Je suis American" (Jeh swee American). Contrary to popular beleif, not all french people in the world hate Americans.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Canada has Monster.ca, www.workopolis.ca and some other job search engines. http://www.canada.com/national/index.html has links to local papers and their classifieds and jobs sections. Also, if you want to target specific companies, check their websites to see if they are recruiting. Most of the larger companies that operate in the US have a branch office (or even the head office) here.
> 
> Here in Ottawa, there is still a lot of fallout from the bust in the tech industry. many of the larger companies are not hiring many people and some are still cutting staff. Although this may sound discouraging, there are a lot of small companies out there looking and taking advantage of the cuts.
> 
> Would you be looking into IT support for a non-high tech industry or would you want to be involved in research & development?


A non-tech industry, I'm more of a web developer, but I have experience in sales as well and a little programming. I'm working in data/web development&marketing. I have 6 years experience in the retail automotive/aftermarket parts industry. I'd like to continue in the automotive industry, but it wouldn't break my heart if I don't.

Do you think my prospects are good?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

Dear FCS,
WHy does everyone think shes ugly?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

well played my friend, well played.


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

bII said:


> well played my friend, well played.


there ya go, i knew she was hot.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

black gay sex said:


> there ya go, i knew she was hot.


She's pretty hot, I wonder if FCS thinks so?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> A non-tech industry, I'm more of a web developer, but I have experience in sales as well and a little programming. I'm working in data/web development&marketing. I have 6 years experience in the retail automotive/aftermarket parts industry. I'd like to continue in the automotive industry, but it wouldn't break my heart if I don't.
> 
> Do you think my prospects are good?


I'm sure you could find something.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

FCS,

Will you be my friend?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dear FCS, 
How could i make my job of being an IT nerd imaging pc's a tad more exciting?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS,

Why are microwaved left-overs so damn tasty?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, is it true that you are not 14 but really in fact a pedophile looknig for victims on the internet?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

irontom said:


> FCS,
> 
> Why are microwaved left-overs so damn tasty?


The excited molecules excite your molecules, while burning out your tastebuds.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, is it true that you are not 14 but really in fact a pedophile looknig for victims on the internet?


Nah, I'm really 14, not a pedophile, but the victims part is correct.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS I need some beer....is it a good idea to rob a bank just for some bud light?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS I need some beer....is it a good idea to rob a bank just for some bud light?


Bud Light? You're kidding me right? The only way you should be consuming Bud Light is if a stripper was pouring it on her tits and getting you to lick it off.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS said:


> Bud Light? You're kidding me right? The only way you should be consuming Bud Light is if a stripper was pouring it on her tits and getting you to lick it off.


 well what should I drink then?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

apachewoolf said:


> well what should I drink then?


Molson Pilsner and Rickard's Red are my favorite beers.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> well what should I drink then?


La Fin du Monde. Time to man up and buy a real beer.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

what the hell are you 2 talking aboot??? I want to drink a beer that I can pronounce


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, is Carlsberg a decent substitute?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS, should I start franchising?


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

FCS said:


> La Fin du Monde.


I think I would sound gay asking a bartender for that.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS is it even not gay sounding to ask for something like that in a bar?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i stick to stuff i can pronounce thank you, like budweiser, heinekin, and every now and then a miller, but liqour is where ill get with the messed up names


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> what the hell are you 2 talking aboot??? I want to drink a beer that I can pronounce


Lah Fin do Mond. How hard is that?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, is Carlsberg a decent substitute?


No.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> FCS, should I start franchising?


Um, OK
:wtf:


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> I think I would sound gay asking a bartender for that.


You have to say it right. You don't whisper in a feminine voice, this is a man's beer, you have to say it like an angry drunk from Gatineau that just knocked back a 40 of Wiser's and smoked 3 packs of cigarettes.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS is it even not gay sounding to ask for something like that in a bar?


Has koop haxored you again? That made no sense.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> i stick to stuff i can pronounce thank you, like budweiser, heinekin, and every now and then a miller, but liqour is where ill get with the messed up names


Way to limit yourself. BTW, if anyone was concerned about looking gay, don't order Heinekin.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

FCS said:


> Way to limit yourself. BTW, if anyone was concerned about looking gay, don't order Heinekin.


Best advice ever:thumbup:


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

why? you don't want a nice cold heiniey?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FCS,

Will the Philadelphia Eagles keep their winning streak alive by winning their 8th straight versus Pennsylvania's _OTHER_ team? (Please say yes.)

*note: the game starts in an hour and a half


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> why? you don't want a nice cold heiniey?


I rest my case.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

irontom said:


> FCS,
> 
> Will the Philadelphia Eagles keep their winning streak alive by winning their 8th straight versus Pennsylvania's _OTHER_ team? (Please say yes.)
> 
> *note: the game starts in an hour and a half


Yes. Eagles by 3 1/2


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, if the legal drinking age in Canada is 19, then why's 14 YO know so much about beer?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, if the legal drinking age in Canada is 19, then why's 14 YO know so much about beer?


I help my dad make beer in the basement. It's the chemistry part of my home schooling. BTW, some parts of Canada have the drinking age at 18.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> I help my dad make beer in the basement. It's the chemistry part of my home schooling. BTW, some parts of Canada have the drinking age at 18.


Drunk 18 YO Canuck chicks, score! All the more reason to move to Canada.

FCS, I move to Ottowa, can I be on your rally team?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Drunk 18 YO Canuck chicks, score! All the more reason to move to Canada.
> 
> FCS, I move to Ottowa, can I be on your rally team?


If you can change a tire we have a place for you on the crew. If you can change a tranny in 30 minutes, you're our best friend.

Also, since you have an 87 sentra, you would have to run in some winter Rally-X.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

FCS said:


> If you can change a tire we have a place for you on the crew. If you can change a tranny in 30 minutes, you're our best friend.


What about changing a tire in 30 minutes? Actually, 45.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Scott said:


> What about changing a tire in 30 minutes? Actually, 45.


If it took that long it would be hopeless.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> If you can change a tire we have a place for you on the crew. If you can change a tranny in 30 minutes, you're our best friend.
> 
> Also, since you have an 87 sentra, you would have to run in some winter Rally-X.


Rad! How cold does it get though? Spelch said Clagary and Vancouver are *realtivily* warm compared to the rest of Canada.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> Rad! How cold does it get though? Spelch said Clagary and Vancouver are *realtivily* warm compared to the rest of Canada.


Ottawa frequently sees -20 C in winter, and a few days get down to -30 C. Summers make up for it though and are quite warm.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Ottawa frequently sees -20 C in winter, and a few days get down to -30 C. Summers make up for it though and are quite warm.


Oh, thats cold. I guess I'll need a female Canuck (or two) to keep warm 

The coldest it ever gets is 4-5 C, and thats in the coldest part of the winter season.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> Um, OK
> :wtf:


score, i confused the man himself


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

FCS why does apache love the tranny?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> FCS why does apache love the tranny?


Because a tranny gives him everything he needs, the soft touch of a woman combined with a surprise. It's like Cracker Jacks, but with more STDs.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

what is my mofo title?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> what is my mofo title?


Have you been inducted? Better ask Coco. Maybe Official Waffle Pimp?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

and why does nickzac think he pwned you?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> and why does nickzac think he pwned you?


I dunno. He asked a random question I gave him the confused random answer.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

btw I am in mofo just never had a name.
and remember the secrets I told you.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> and why does nickzac think he pwned you?


because that's what she said


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

2 questions
FCS do you like cracker jacks????
Should Koop's MoFo title be something like Official pr0n holder?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> 2 questions
> FCS do you like cracker jacks????
> Should Koop's MoFo title be something like Official pr0n holder?


1 Answer:
No.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

FCS, do you like headcheese?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Why is it that Dry doesn't continue to contribute in OT?


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

How about toecheese?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

black gay sex said:


> How about toecheese?


Or gheycheese?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

so mister, did you do the stickying?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Dry said:


> FCS, do you like headcheese?


So long as there is no sexual inuendo and the headcheese is homemade, i do in fact enjoy said product.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> Why is it that Dry doesn't continue to contribute in OT?


It gives him a headache.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> How about toecheese?


How about you shove it?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

spelch said:


> Or gheycheese?


That's more like it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

NickZac said:


> so mister, did you do the stickying?


No. See what happens when I leave for a day? Chaos reigns. You bitches need me.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> So long as there is no sexual inuendo and the headcheese is homemade, i do in fact enjoy said product.


You're so Canadian.

EDIT: WHO DID ALL THE STICKYING?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

FCS, why does my dad yell at me when i light the cat on fire?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> You're so Canadian.
> 
> EDIT: WHO DID ALL THE STICKYING?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


A higher power than I must be responsible.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> FCS, why does my dad yell at me when i light the cat on fire?


Because it was his turn.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> A higher power than I must be responsible.


So, Scott?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Can you think of anyone else higher than me that would do this?


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Can you think of anyone else higher than me that would do this?


Bush, or perhaps Jesus?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Bush isn't higher than me and I think Jesus has better things to do.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Bush isn't higher than me


careful, that sounds like terrorist propaganda to me. TERRORIST!!!



FCS said:


> ...and I think Jesus has better things to do.


One would think. But what's more important than OT? Certainly not work. Even our Lord and Savior has time to goof off with a little OT.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

FCS said:


> Can you think of anyone else higher than me that would do this?



i did it...


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

FCS, where should I fax my proper forms to get someone smited?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> careful, that sounds like terrorist propaganda to me. TERRORIST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One would think. But what's more important than OT? Certainly not work. Even our Lord and Savior has time to goof off with a little OT.


Oh noes!! run for the hills!!! Oh, wait, that's not terrorist propaganda, that's just my statemement that Bush has no direct authority over me.

I think jesus spends most his time lurking in the Skyline section.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Flying V said:


> FCS, where should I fax my proper forms to get someone smited?


PM me, i'll forward them to the proper authorities.


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

dude FCS, your icon is awesome...i believe you have my stapler...


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS said:


> Oh noes!! run for the hills!!! Oh, wait, that's not terrorist propaganda, that's just my statemement that Bush has no direct authority over me.
> 
> I think jesus spends most his time lurking in the Skyline section.


No, I think that's a different Jesus, and I think he pronounces it "Hey-sus"


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

god said:


> dude FCS, your icon is awesome...i believe you have my stapler...


Does my avatar not approve thy greatness?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Jesus spends most of his time talking to GWB.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

FCS, is Apache a tranny? or does he just like it in the pooper?


----------



## Santa Claus (Jun 20, 2004)

UpChuck said:


> Does my avatar not approve thy greatness?


whoa. everyones sporting office space icons...yes...you get my approval


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*FCS,*

Why does bII insist on jacking threads?



btw, this isn't the user-name code


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

irontom said:


> Why does bII insist on jacking threads?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, this isn't the user-name code


FCS, Why are false accusations being levied against me?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

FCS, why does Ralph Klein kick so much ass?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs. why did the soviet unioun think the berlin wall would be a great idea/


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

FCS said:


> PM me, i'll forward them to the proper authorities.


 will do.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> Does my avatar not approve thy greatness?


Indeed.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> FCS, is Apache a tranny? or does he just like it in the pooper?


Maybe he's a tranny AND likes it in the pooper.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

irontom said:


> Why does bII insist on jacking threads?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, this isn't the user-name code


ADD


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> FCS, Why are false accusations being levied against me?


ADD


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

spelch said:


> FCS, why does Ralph Klein kick so much ass?


Klein has the easiest and best job in the world, in that he only has to worry about spending Alberta's money and giving Ottawa crap over just about everything. That would be motivation to do your best. Plus he's energized by the liquor. lol liquid courage.

BTW, for those who dislike Spelch's lefty leanings, Klein is a conservative.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fcs. why did the soviet unioun think the berlin wall would be a great idea/


They were trying to keep out the Mexicans. Obviously it worked, you don't hear of any problems with illegal mexican immigrants in Germany now, do you?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS what is the secret of life???????


----------



## Phallic Idolatry (Jul 25, 2004)

FCS, when are mexicans gonna upgrade from mazda to toyota as theyre choice of illegal immigrant trucks?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

FCS,

Could you please be more elaborate with your answers? Thanks, that would be great.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS what is the secret of life???????


26


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

black gay sex said:


> FCS, when are mexicans gonna upgrade from mazda to toyota as theyre choice of illegal immigrant trucks?


As soon as they're done moving all the manufacturing plants down there.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> FCS,
> 
> Could you please be more elaborate with your answers? Thanks, that would be great.


No


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS said:


> 26


 that's not the secret number!!!!!!!!!

the secret number is 4 everyone knows that


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> that's not the secret number!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the secret number is 4 everyone knows that



YOU JACKASS!!!!


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

oops


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

spelch said:


> Or gheycheese?


 hahahahahaha


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS, why are you such an enigma wrapped in a conundrum?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It's part of my split personalities.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

FCS why is it that every time I eat a taco salad I start busting more ass than a chinese terrorist?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

fcs when will you take your fabulous breakdancing routine on a whirlwind world tour and show the planet you skillz.

and why does scott hide porkchops in his butt.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

apachewoolf said:


> FCS why is it that every time I eat a taco salad I start busting more ass than a chinese terrorist?


Perhaps by "eating" you mean you are using it as an enema. This is a sure fire way to have it come back and haunt you.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> fcs when will you take your fabulous breakdancing routine on a whirlwind world tour and show the planet you skillz.
> 
> and why does scott hide porkchops in his butt.


Watch for the FCS "Skillz 2 pat da Billz" tour in 2005.

Scott is part of a smuggling operation that sneaks Canadian meat products into the US. Plus, it adds a smokey flavour.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

FCS.. why are you banned?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

There is no point in continuing this thread.


----------

